# Weekly competition 2010-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U F2 U R' F R' F' R' U
*2. *U2 R F2 U F' R2 F R2
*3. *F R2 F R2 U' F' R F' R'
*4. *R' F U' F U2 F R' U2 R'
*5. *U R U2 R2 F2 R' U R

*3x3x3*
*1. *L D' U F L D B2 L2 D B' U2 B2 U2 L' R D B'
*2. *D' U B F' D B2 D' L2 D' R U B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F R
*3. *U R F2 L B2 L' U F D' F' R' U B2 R U B2 U2
*4. *D' L2 U R B L' U2 L2 D' B2 R' U B2 U' L2 D' F2 R
*5. *F D U L U2 B U L2 F' L' U2 L U' B' R2 B2 L U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 B2 Fw2 R' F Rw Fw2 Rw' F2 U2 B2 L Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 F R2 B' D2 Rw D Uw' R' U' F D U Rw B2 F2 Rw R' B Rw D' Rw2 B Fw2 U'
*2. *F Uw2 U' B2 F U2 F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 B Fw U' Fw Rw' R' B Fw2 F2 L Uw' B' Fw2 L' R2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 Uw' Rw F Uw' U' R F' D
*3. *B' Uw Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 L' D' Fw F L2 B' U F2 D2 U2 L D B' Fw' F' U' L' Uw B' Fw' F' R' B2 Fw R2 Fw Uw' R2 D L F U' L' Uw
*4. *Fw Rw' R Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R D2 F2 L2 Rw Uw' B D' L2 D2 U' R' U2 B' Fw2 D B2 F2 U' Fw2 Rw2 F2 U' F' U' L' R D' Uw U2 Fw F' Rw
*5. *Fw F' U Rw' R' F2 Uw' L Uw L2 R' F2 R2 Fw' D' U' R F2 L Uw2 Rw B2 Uw' Rw F2 Rw F2 Rw' Fw2 D' F' U2 L R' Uw2 L D' L R2 D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 R' Dw2 L Lw2 Fw U' R2 D2 B2 Uw2 B D Rw B2 D2 Dw' B' Fw Rw' R B2 D2 Uw U' B Rw2 Dw' Uw U2 L Rw U' B' D L D' Lw Dw' Lw2 U B2 Lw2 R Bw' D' Uw R' D' F D2 U2 F D2 Dw' B2 D U' L' R2
*2. *B' Fw2 U2 Lw' B R U2 F L Lw Dw2 L F D2 Dw' B' Bw' D F2 D2 Fw2 R Dw2 Fw' D Uw U2 Fw D' Dw2 B' Dw' L Lw' R' F Lw Bw2 F2 D2 Dw2 L Bw' Rw Uw2 B Fw Rw D' U' Lw2 B Dw Bw' R2 Uw U2 Rw2 D2 Uw2
*3. *B Fw2 L Lw Rw' R2 Uw' Bw2 Fw Dw Fw2 Uw U2 R' B' L2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw U2 Lw2 D2 Rw2 Dw F Dw Uw' L' F2 Dw' F Dw2 Fw F R' Uw R2 D' U' R2 B2 Bw' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw' U' B2 L' Uw Fw2 D2 Dw' F Dw2 Uw' F' L2 Rw' Uw'
*4. *Lw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw R2 B2 Lw D' Dw2 Fw' L Lw' R F2 R Bw2 R2 F' L2 Lw Uw2 Lw2 R' Bw' Rw' F2 Lw Rw D2 B Lw' Rw' Uw Rw' Fw Lw2 U' R' Uw2 Fw2 D2 L' B' R2 B Fw F R2 Dw' Bw R B2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw U2 R Uw
*5. *Dw Rw Dw' Bw U' R2 Uw Lw2 R Fw2 Rw' D U' Bw Fw' L D' Rw Uw Bw2 Fw' R D' B Bw' R' D' Uw Bw' Dw2 U Lw Uw' L' Lw' Uw Lw' Uw' U Rw2 B Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Uw L B2 Bw Uw2 L' Fw2 U L' Rw' D' U Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 2D 2U 2R2 U R D' L 2L 2R 3F' 3R2 R2 B' 3R R 2D2 B2 2F' F2 L 2R' 2U' F' L' R' B 2F D 2U 3F' 3R U' 2B 2R' 2D 2U' R D2 3F2 F D2 2U2 2F 2U' 3F 2F 3R2 2R' 3U2 U F' R' D' L 3R B2 2F2 2U 2F' U2 3F2 D' 3R U2 R 2D2 3F F' L B' 2B' F' 2L 2F' U L2 2R2 2B' 2R
*2. *2D2 3U' 2U' 3F' 3U2 2R' R2 2B 3R' 2B' 2F 2D' U' R' 3F2 2F' 2L 3U' 3R2 2R' 2B2 3F2 2F F2 3R 2R2 2D' 2U2 R D2 2D 2L2 D2 2L' 2F' R' 3F' 2F2 F2 3R2 B2 2F2 2U 2R' R2 2D B' 2F' F 2U 3R 2R' D' 3U' U2 2B2 3F' D' 2D2 3F U2 B' U' 2L2 2B2 2F 2R2 2B2 2L' 3U' L' 2L2 R2 B' F L2 2L 3R2 R2 U
*3. *D 2U B R B2 2R 2D' 2R 3U 2B 2F2 F 2U' L' 2F2 2U F 3U2 F 2U 3F' L2 2D2 2U' U2 3F2 D' 3U2 3R' 2R2 3U2 3F' 2R' 3F2 D2 2B' 3U' 2U2 3R 2R2 3F 2L2 3R 3F 3U2 B2 2U2 F2 D' 2U U 2L R' 2B' 2D' F 3R2 3U2 2B2 2F2 2L' 3F' R U2 R' 2U F' 2U' 2B2 D2 F 3R F2 D 2L' 3U' B' D2 3U F2
*4. *B 3F2 3R' 3F' 3U 3F' 2F 2L' 3R' B' 3F 3R 2U' B2 F 2L 3F2 F' 2R 2F' F D' 3U' 2U 3F' 2L 3F 2D' U L 3R' 2R2 F 2R 3F 2F2 3U' 2U' B2 2B' 2F' 3U 2B2 F' D2 U' 3R2 2U2 F2 2L 2U' U B' D 3U2 L' D' 2L' 3R R' B2 3R 3U' 2L' 2R' 3F D2 2U 2L' 2R2 B' 3F' L' D2 2D2 2U U F2 2L F'
*5. *R' 2F2 R' 3U' U2 3F2 2U U' F2 L2 2U2 L 2L2 2R' 3U2 L' B' 2U' 2B2 2F2 2U' U' 2B 3F L 2D 3R2 3F' F' 3R 3U R' 2F2 F' L' 2R2 R2 3F2 U 2F R 3U U L B2 2U 3F2 U2 2B' D' B 2U2 U R2 2B' 3F' D2 2D2 2L' 3R F 2L' B L' 3R' U 2F L' B2 D L 3U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 2L2 3U' 2U 2L 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *U2 3R 3B2 U' F2 3U2 3L 2B U2 B2 F 2L 3B' 3L2 3R R' B' 2R2 3D2 U' 3B2 3F2 2L2 3L R' D B' 3B' 2D2 2R2 2D 2U2 U' 3B2 3D' 3R2 2B L 3B L' 2L' 3R D2 3D2 F 3D' U' 3B' 3F' 2F2 F L2 3R 3D2 2F 2U2 3R D' 3D2 2U2 U' B' D 3U2 3F 2F 3R' 2D' 3L' R2 2U R 3D' U' 3L' 2U 3L2 3B2 F' D2 2D2 2U' F2 2R' 3D 3F 2F R' D' 3D2 B2 2D2 2L' 2U2 L 3B 3D 3F2 F2 D
*2. *2D 3B' 3F2 F 3D' L2 3R2 D2 3L 3R' 2D2 3U B2 2L2 B 3D' 3L' 3B' D2 2D2 U L2 2U2 2L 3U L 2R' 3D B2 2B2 3B2 3F' 3R' 3U' 3R 3U' 3B' 3F2 2U F' 2D2 B' D2 2D2 2L2 3R2 R2 D2 B' 2U 3L2 R' B 3D2 2R2 B2 3U 2B 3B2 2L 2F 2L' 3B' 2U2 U 3B 3L2 U' B2 F 2D 2B U' R' 3U2 U 3F' D2 3U B' 3L2 D 2L 2B' 3D 2U2 B2 2F' F2 2D U2 R' 2F 3D' 2F D' 2B2 3F2 F' 3D
*3. *3L' 2R 3U F 2L2 2R R 3U' 2L2 D' 2L' 2R 2B 3R2 R2 2U2 2B2 3R 3D' 3R B U2 L U 2B 3F 3L2 B' F2 3D' 2B' 3F2 3D2 3U 2L2 3L 2R2 3F' 3D2 2R 3D' U R 3D' 2R2 R 3U' 2R' D 2F' D' 3U' 2F' 2L' 3R' R2 3D 3U2 2U' 3B 2F2 3L 3R2 3B2 2R R' 3F 2L 3U 3R F 3D2 L2 R' 2B 2R 3F2 D 2R 3B' F 3L2 R2 2F2 3R' R 2U2 L' R B2 2R B2 2D' L 3R' 2R U' 3B 3R F'
*4. *R 3D' 2U 2B' 3F2 2R2 R 2D 3L2 2B2 3D' B 3L' 2R' 2U 2L' B' 2U2 2F2 F2 2L 2R2 3B' 3F F2 3L 3U' U2 L2 3R R' 3D2 U 3B' U 2B' 3F' L 2L' 3R' 2R' U' 3F' 2F 3D' 3U' U B D 2L2 2D2 3F2 2D2 U' 2L2 B2 3F' 3R' 2R2 F' 2L 3U2 2U2 3R' R2 3F 3L' 3R2 U 2B2 2L 2D2 3F 2F' 3U' 3L' 2D' L2 D' 2F 2L 2U 2R2 3F D 2B' 2D 2F' F' 2D2 L2 3B' 3U' 3L B' 3L U' 2R2 U 3R2
*5. *2L 2D 3D2 B 2B2 3F 2R F 2L' 2R' R2 3B D' 3L 3R' 2F L2 3L' 3R 2R2 R' 2D 2F L 3R2 R' 3D U L2 3U U' 2R 2U 2R' B2 2F L2 2B2 2F' D U2 2F2 U 3L 2R2 2D2 L2 R U' 2L 3R2 B 3L2 B' 2B' L' B' 2F' L' 3R2 2U' 2L' 3D' 3U' 2R2 2U' U 3F' D' 2B 3B 2F2 3L D' 2D' L2 3L2 D 3F2 3U2 B' 2B' 3B' 3F 3R2 2R' 3D2 2L' R' D 2D 3U 3B D 2U2 2L2 2R' 3F2 D2 3B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R F U' R2 U' F2 U' F'
*2. *R U R2 F R2 F' U2
*3. *R' F2 U' F2 U' F R2 F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U' B L F2 L' B2 F D2 F2 U' R' F' D B2 R2 U
*2. *B' D' U F' D U' L F' R2 F' D L U' R' U' B2 U F2
*3. *F L R2 B2 F U F R' U' L2 B U' L2 U L2 D R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw R' Uw' F D2 U B' F2 D' Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 F' L2 Fw2 D' Uw' F2 L Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 R D' Uw' U2 B' F' D' L B' Rw' R F L B' L2 D'
*2. *Rw' D2 B' D2 Uw2 R2 B2 D' Uw B2 Rw' B' F2 L2 R B Fw F Rw' Fw Uw2 R2 Fw' U' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D' R2 U2 R' D2 F' D Uw' F2 U2 Fw' Rw' B'
*3. *U2 Rw' B Uw R2 Fw F' D' U' L Uw B D2 F D2 F2 U' Fw D' Rw2 U2 B2 F D2 R F U L' Fw' F2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R' Fw' D2 Rw' U2 Rw Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Dw Uw Lw' Uw' L Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw' L' R2 F Rw' R Uw' B Bw Fw' Lw2 Bw' L2 Rw Fw L2 Lw2 D Uw2 L Lw' D2 Lw Dw' L2 Fw2 D' F' U2 B2 L' Lw2 Dw' R' Uw Rw2 F D' Dw2 Uw2 F Dw' Rw2 R B' Uw L R2 U F Uw2
*2. *B2 F U L' Dw2 L Rw2 U' L Lw' Rw' R B2 Bw Fw Lw2 Uw Fw' R' B Fw2 L Rw2 U2 B' F' L2 Lw B Rw U' R2 Dw L2 Lw' Fw2 F' Rw Fw' D2 Bw' Fw' U' F U2 Bw Rw' R' F' Uw2 U R2 Dw2 L2 Lw' Dw2 B' Fw' D B
*3. *F2 Lw D U2 Fw Dw U2 F2 Rw' B2 F' Uw' U Rw2 R' U' L Rw B Dw2 U2 Rw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw U2 Bw R' Fw U2 R Bw D2 U R' Dw' R' B' Fw U' R2 Bw2 D Rw2 D2 Uw2 Bw' L Fw' F' Lw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' R' B F' D Uw2 U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D R F R2 D' U' F L' B2 F2 U L U' L' D U2
*2. *R' F U' L' R U2 L2 B' U' B R' D L' U2 B2 R2 F
*3. *D U L2 F' L' D2 U F R2 F D R' U L U2 F L' F'
*4. *U' L B F2 U B' L R' F L2 D U B2 F U' L2 R U
*5. *B' R B2 D' F' D R2 F' R' U L' B F2 L' F D2 F2 L2
*6. *L' D' R2 B U B' U L2 B' D' R D' U' R' D F L' U
*7. *L F L2 D R D' L U' B2 U F' D2 R' D U R F2 R2
*8. *F' U' L2 B' F D L' D' R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 R' D U2
*9. *R2 U F L' U' L' R2 B2 F' L2 F D2 F R' F2 R' F' R
*10. *L2 R' D' U' B' D F2 R D R B2 D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2
*11. *F D2 B2 D' U F D2 L U' L R' F D2 B' R U2 L' U'
*12. *B R U L B F2 D2 F' L B D' L' R' D2 B' L F2 U2
*13. *R' D' L D2 B' D B' F U' L2 U' B2 D' L F D2 L2 U2
*14. *B2 U' B D2 R2 F D' F U R2 D' R U' L U' F D
*15. *B U2 B2 U L B2 D' U' R' D2 R B' F L' D2 U' R
*16. *F2 U B2 L D2 B2 R U B U L' D R2 B2 R' D' R' U2
*17. *D' B U B U F2 U' R F D R D' L2 U L U' L'
*18. *D' R2 F U' R F U B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' U' F R' F2 U2
*19. *L' B D U' B' L' D2 L' U' F D2 B' D' R2 D L D2 B' U'
*20. *D2 B R2 U2 R B2 D F' D' L2 B2 D' B2 D F L' D U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D' L F' L B2 R U B2 R B R2 U B F' D2 F R
*2. *D F D2 L' D' F D B' R' U2 B2 R2 F2 U F' R2 F2 D2 U'
*3. *R D2 R F' U2 B' L2 R' B2 U2 B' F' U' B' D' F' U F2
*4. *R2 B' U2 B2 R' D U2 R2 U2 F' D' L2 F2 L U' L' R' D'
*5. *U F D' B2 D U L2 B' R' F' L' B D U' L2 F' D U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U R' B' D2 F2 L' B' R' B D2 F' D U2 R' B D B' U'
*2. *L2 F2 R F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 R2 U R F' L D R' D2 R'
*3. *L F2 R' B2 D L D2 U R' U' L2 U2 B D L R' U' F'
*4. *R2 U L2 B F D' F L B' L2 B' L' U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U
*5. *D2 L' D L B' R U' F2 L B' D' L D R U' B2 U F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F D2 L' D2 B L U F' R2 U L' D F2 U R' B2 L2 U2
*2. *L2 R B' U2 F' D2 U2 L' B L2 F L' D L F L B'
*3. *L' R' F' D' B L' F R B L D' R' B2 R' B L' R'
*4. *F L2 R2 F2 D2 R F D R' F2 R' F' L' B2 U2 L2 R
*5. *F' D U2 R2 D' L D L B2 L' F U2 B L2 B F' D U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L B D B2 U' B D2 L F' D U' L' B D2 U' L2 R2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' R U' R2 F U' F R
*3. *B U B' R B' D L' F2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 L R' D U
*4. *R2 Fw F2 D Fw' R' Fw2 F' Rw2 B D Uw U' L' B2 Fw2 D2 B2 L' R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw Fw' F' L2 Rw2 F L2 Fw2 D R' U2 Fw Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' F R'
*3. *U' F2 U2 R D U B' D F2 R2 F D2 F R' B U' L'
*4. *U' R Uw2 R' D Uw' Rw' R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw U' B' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw R2 F2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 F2 L Fw2 F' D' Uw' L' Rw2 R D L Rw2
*5. *Uw2 Lw' D Dw' B D2 B' U Fw2 Uw F2 U' R D Dw' Uw' R Bw2 F2 Rw' B Dw2 Lw' Bw Fw2 Lw Rw2 D Rw' Dw2 U Fw' L Fw' F U' Lw' Uw Lw D Dw2 Fw2 D' Rw2 D Bw' Rw' Dw2 Fw' F Lw' Fw U2 F' D' Bw2 Rw' Dw Rw' R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' B L R' B' L l b'
*2. *U L' U' R' B L B' l' b u
*3. *U B' U B U' L' R' B l' r' b u'
*4. *L R' U' B L' R B L' l' r b' u
*5. *B' U R B U' B' L' R l' r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-3) (-3,0) (6,5) (-5,4) (-3,0) (-3,5) (6,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (4,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (4,2) (2,5) (4,4) (2,4)
*2. *(-3,-1) (6,-3) (-3,0) (-5,1) (-4,3) (3,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,5) (4,0) (-3,2) (3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4)
*3. *(0,5) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (4,0) (0,5) (-4,3) (6,0) (5,4) (-1,4) (6,0) (0,4) (0,4) (4,5) (0,1) (0,4)
*4. *(0,5) (-2,0) (-3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (1,3) (0,3) (2,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,1) (-1,3) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (3,-5) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,1) (6,5) (0,4) (0,3) (3,0) (2,4) (0,4) (4,0) (6,2) (5,0) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,0)


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 3, 2010)

_James Ludlow_*

2x2* - 7.90 14.15 10.22 8.33 12.30 = *10.28* _Comment - that'll teach me to rush to get the first post lol_
*3x3* - 18.11 20.09 19.47 22.27 19.88 = *19.81*
*4x4* - 1.13.65 1.14.81 1.19.86 1.13.31 1.15.55 = *1.14.67* _Comment - Nice, shame I couldn't reproduce this at UK Open_
*5x5* - 2.31.05 2.18.69 2.16.46 1.14.56 2.10.02 = *2.16.57* _Comment - Amazing_
*OH* - 43.96 DNF 43.03 51.41 49.88 = *48.42*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.55.38*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.20.25*
*Clock* - DNF 15.34 15.15 13.38 15.90 = *15.46* _Comment - Nice_


*Master Magic* - 2.58 NR 3.84 2.59 2.61 2.58 = *2.59 NR* _Comment - Official solves from UK Open, NR single and NR avg, placed 1st. Video to follow._

_Magic and Master Magic times will be my official times from UK Open this weekend. Standby_


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 3, 2010)

*3x3*: 16.04, 17.84, 17.36, 14.89, 19.94 = 17.04​ 
*3x3 OH*: 1:14.27, 55.24, DNF, 59.99, 44.69 = 1:03.16

*2x2*: 8.40, 6.50, 8.40, 8.87, 7.37 = 8.05

*2x2 BLD*: DNF, 4.60, 58.41 = 4.60




​


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 3, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.64 5.11 (4.31) (6.00) 5.63 => 5.46

*3x3:* (14.83) (18.90) 15.14 15.44 16.46 => 15.68

*4x4:* (1:26.84) (1:08.06) 1:13.42 1:12.42 1:15.55 => 1:13.80

*5x5:* (2:32.97) 2:46.08 2:46.55 (2:53.63) 2:51.77 => 2:48.13

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 5.82 DNF => 5.82 
Comment: Lolscramble.

*3x3 OH:* 34.53 (32.66) 32.72 (39.58) 35.02 => 34.09

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:30.76

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:47.34

*Magic:* (1.54) 1.30 1.35 (1.27) 1.33 => 1.33

*Master Magic:* (2.87) 2.95 2.90 (3.61) 3.05 => 2.97

*Clock:* (13.25) 13.65 (15.66) 13.38 14.13 => 13.72

*Pyraminx:* 11.01 (9.86) 13.13 (13.86) 13.50 => 12.55

*Square-1:* (2:14.56) 1:33.62 (1:26.90) 1:49.28 2:00.30 => 1:47.73


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 4, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.91, (9.05), 6.02, (5.52), 6.05 = *5.99* 
*3x3x3:* (19.89), (26.69), 19.95, 21.89, 22.45 = *21.43* 
*4x4x4:* (1:43.18), 1:56.28, (2:02.02), 1:47.16, 1:46.50 = *1:49.98* 
_Finally getting my own 4x4 next week so I won’t have to use this horrible thing_
*5x5x5:* (2:23.71), (2:44.14), 2:39.33, 2:41.46, 2:39.84 = *2:40.21* 
*6x6x6:* (4:03.31), 4:16.73, 4:05.64, (4:20.83), 4:19.93 = *4:14.10* 
*7x7x7:* (7:15.28), 6:19.88, (6:19.69), 6:27.25, 7:01.64 = *6:36.26* 
*2x2x2 to 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:38.26*
*2x2x2 to 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:20.41*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF(1:03.52), 24.02, 1:33.21 = *24.02* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF (4:32.12), DNF (4:31.27), 4:56.87 = *4:56.87* 
_1: U instead of U’. 2: No idea it was a mess. Not going over memo is way faster, but less accurate (...obviously)_
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:14.01, (1:05.85), 1:17.38, (1:17.56), 1:13.77 = *1:15.05*
*Pyraminx:* 10.08, 11.62, (9.44), 14.62, (15.72) = *12.11*
*Megaminx:* (2:47.73), (3:29.09), 3:22.38, 3:14.91, 2:59.78 = *3:12.36*

Will add Multi BLD and FMC (hopefully)


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 4, 2010)

Ramadan:


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2: 3.93, 3.12, 2.73, 3.04, 2.94 = 3.03
3x3: 10.67, 10.47, 9.50, 10.26, 11.14 = 10.46
4x4: 49.80, 49.91, 48.71, 44.59, 49.74 = 49.41
5x5: 1:17.68, 1:23.46, 1:31.56, 1:30.86, 1:32.86 = 1:28.63
6x6: 2:57.64, 2:56.79, 2:54.82, 2:48.72, 2:46.80 = 2:53.44
7x7: 4:51.65, 4:50.68, 4:49.34, 4:50.28, 4:41.69 = 4:50.10
2x2 BLD: DNF(12.54), 3.27, 13.76+ = 3.27
3x3 BLD: 1:22.94, DNF(1:24.10), DNF(1:32.42) = 1:22.94 
4x4 BLD: DNF, 9:46.38, DNS = 9:46.38
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF - not even close :/
Multi BLD: 3/3 11:48
3x3 OH: 19.30, 20.77, 20.39, 19.94, 14.16 = 19.87
3x3 WF: 1:49.04, 1:54.02, 1:51.11, 1:46.69, 1:42.50 = 1:48.95
3x3 MTS: 57.88, 1:03.41, 1:19.02, 1:04.47, 1:01.03 = 1:02.97
2-4 relay: 1:06.71
2-5 relay: 2:31.80
Magic: 1.40, 1.32, 1.32, 1.41, 1.32 = 1.35
Master Magic: 3.18, 3.40, 3.46, 5.81+, 3.77 = 3.54
Clock: 11.09, 11.19, 8.96, 9.66, 11.40 = 10.65
Megaminx: 59.02, 56.91, 1:00.23, 58.89, 59.02 = 58.98
Pyraminx: 6.39, 6.14, 4.01, 4.48, 4.80 = 5.14
Square-1: 20.91, 22.96, 20.67, 25.62, 12.20 = 21.51

3x3 FMC:


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 4, 2010)

3x3- (25.42), (21.09), 23.53, 24.55, 23.72= 23.93 
3x3OH- 49.10, 57.75, 56.60, (59.24), (47.08)= 54.48
Pyraminx- 5.58, 5.80, 7.22, 6.57, 7.31= 6.53

3x3 FMC- Scrammble- L B D B2 U' B D2 L F' D U' L' B D2 U' L2 R2 U'
Cross- (X’) F’ D’ F’ D2 L U’ L (7/7)
First Pair- U R’ U’ R (4/11)
Second Pair- U R U2 R’ B’ U B (7/18)
Third Pair- U F U’ F’ L’ U2 L (7/25)
Fourth Pair- U R U2 R’ U’ R U’ (7/32)
OLL- R’ U R’ F R F’R U2 R’ (9/41)
PLL- U l’ U R’ D2 R U’ R’ D2 R2 (10/51)

I just used full CFOP and got a pretty good result I tried a Petrus plus OLL and PLL approach but ended up with 66 moves.


----------



## hatep (Nov 4, 2010)

*2x2:* 11.21, 14.17, (9.58), 11.16, (21.21) = *12.18*
*3x3:* (25.87), (23.47), 23.70, 25.86, 24.19 = *24.58*
*4x4:* 2:36.83, 2:19.27, 2:42.50, (2:58.62), (2:12.74) = *2:32.86*
*OH:* 57.08, 50.05, 56.50, (41.00), (DNF) = *54.54*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Wasn't really in the mood for blind


----------



## Faz (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2: 4.15, 2.59, 2.28, 1.40, 3.34 = 2.74
3x3: 12.78, 8.81, 6.97, 9.18, 8.38 = 8.79
4x4: 44.47, 38.56, 35.40, 40.38, 47.52 = 41.14
Fail
5x5: 1:12.06, 1:12.34, 1:17.96, 1:27.11, 1:10.65 = 1:14.12
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD: DNF, 2.30, 13.34+ = 2.30 
lol
3x3 BLD: DNF, 52.91, 1:18.30 = 52.91
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, 6:09.09
Multi BLD: 7/7 in 47:40
Extremely happy with this, I went really slowly and carefully, and I got them all <3
3x3 OH:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 4, 2010)

3x3: 12.11, 11.18, 8.45, 8.22, 9.56 = 9.73 meh


----------



## irontwig (Nov 4, 2010)

FMC: 38 moves


Spoiler



_R U F B' D R2 L2 D2 B' D2 B L' B U' L2 U L B' L2 U' L U B U' L U L' U' L D L' U L U' L' U L D2_

Crappy back-up:

R U F B' D R2 [2x2x2]
L2 D2 B' D2 [Pseudo-2x2x3]
B L' B U' L2 U [Pseudo-F2L-1]
L B' L2 U' L U B L [Leaving two corners]
L' U' L U L' U' L D [Twisting one]
L' U L U' L' U L D' [Twisting the other]
D' [Pre-move]

Should have spent more time on it and solved the corners with two insertions instead :/.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2 BLD: DNF, 11.75, DNF = 11.75
3x3: 9.93, 14.77, 10.48, (DNF), (9.92) = 11.73 DNF was off by 3 turns
3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
MultiBLD: DNF (0/3) yay ^^
4x4 BLD: DNF, 14:30.91, DNF = 14:30.91
4x4: 49.28, 47.86, 48.71, (58.63), (41.69) = 48.62
2x2: 3.92, 4.98, 3.70, (5.38), (2.34) = 4.20
3x3 OH: 21.75, (18.22), (24.53), 20.41, 18.58 = 20.25
Magic: (1.19), 1.40, 1.68, 1.53, (4.41) = 1.54
Master Magic: (DNF), (2.90), 3.50, 2.97, 3.05 = 3.17
7x7: 4:44.78, 4:32.13, 5:26.90, 4:59.05, 4:59.88 = 4:54.57  
5x5: (2:03.99), 1:36.61, (1:33.11), 1:37.13, 1:46.34 = 1:40.03 so close -.-


----------



## Elliot (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2: 4.78, 5.57, (2.88), 4.18, (5.70) = 4.84
3x3: 15.68, 12.55, (11.83), (18.61), 13.20 = 13.81
All solves were NL.
4x4: 1:19.39, (1:28.55), (1:10.21), 1:11.01, 1:13.63 = 1:14.68
I started out the average with my Maru, and then changed to my mini QJ after the 2nd solve.
3x3 OH: (24.48), (20.94), 23.50, 21.91, 22.66 = 22.69
2-3-4 relay: 1:31.47


----------



## celli (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2: (00:07.54), 00:12.77, 00:09.96, (00:14.77), 00:12.08 = 00:11.60
3x3: 00:36.05, (00:46.90), 00:41.15, (00:30.06), 00:42.60 = 00:39.93 yeah!!! finally sub-40 avg with f2l only! *practice, practice*
4x4: (03:26.24), 03:14.05, (02:42.04), 03:20.73, 02:46.99 = 03:07.26 NEW PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
5x5:
2-3-4 relay:
2-3-4-5 relay:


----------



## Sir E Brum (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2: (5.27), 6.50, 5.52, (9.31), 5.29 = 5.77
3x3: (23.03), 18.92, 17.37, 20.94, (17.20) = 19.08


----------



## MrTimCube (Nov 4, 2010)

i've got a question, can i change my username, but don't loose the two averages i made?
because i made a new account(timoke6), because i really hate MrTimCube.


----------



## tim (Nov 4, 2010)

*3x3x3 multi bld*: 10/16 in 53:09 minutes (29 minutes memo). Haha, probably went way too fast during memorization. And i didn't go over all cubes at the end - which was also a mistake.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 4, 2010)

*3x3* : 11.53, (13.51), (10.56), 11.43, 13.41 = 12.12
Screwed up lots 

*2x2* : 4.63, (6.57), 3.66, 5.05, (2.81) = 4.45

*3x3 OH* : 20.77, (17.82), (25.31), 18.83, 18.84 = 19.48
Slowly getting back into OH

*4x4* : 1:02.51+, 54.80, (1:02.98), (47.20), 48.62 = 55.31
I don't know wtf is going on xD

*7x7* : (7:06.59), 6:23.31, 5:59.95, 5:58.10, (5:51.41) = 6:07.12
Mega pop :S

*5x5* : (1:43.68), 1:33.10, (1:21.29), 1:40.23, 1:33.26 = 1:35.53

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(1:46.77), 1:52.62, 1:38.31 = 1:38.31

*2x2 BLD* : 20.43+, 7.35, DNF(22.20) = 7.35
LOL

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:12.72
Fail 3x3

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 2:46.43
DP 

*Clock* : 17.01, (13.45), 16.81, (17.06), 15.05 = 16.29

*Square-1* : 35.62, (42.70), 27.30, 37.79, (27.01) = 33.57

*3x3 MTS* : (1:09.96), 1:07.96, 1:07.26, (59.01), 1:04.69 = 1:06.64

*4x4 BLD* : 12:57.04, DNS, DNS = 12:57.04
A little slow, went safe on the memo, but that didn't prevent a massive center recall issue. Just had to beat Corny


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2: 3.09, (4.75), 2.69, (2.56), 2.78 = 
3x3: (8.87), 9.86, 10.59, (10.95), 9.43 = 9.96
4x4: 47.32, 48.28, 49.02, (57.03), (43.49) = 48.21
5x5: (1:28.24), (1:39.59), 1:28.99, 1:30.50, 1:31.11 = 1:30.20
6x6: 2:52.45, 3:01.82, 3:07.24, 2:54.43, 3:05.86 = 
7x7: 4:33.65, 5:04.27, 4:37.59, 4:32.97, 4:51.44 = 
2x2 bld: 12.84, 3.27, DNF = 3.27
3x3 bld: 
3x3OH: 
3x3 MTS: 57.09, (58.03), 45.66, 50.76, (42.99) = 
2-4:
2-5:
magic:
mastermagic:
clock:
megaminx:
pyraminx:
sq1: 
FMC: 29


Spoiler



scramble: L B D B2 U' B D2 L F' D U' L' B D2 U' L2 R2 U'
L' F2 B' U F' B' D2 R' (8/8)
L B' U (3/11)
L' B' L' B' (4/15)
L B' L' B L2 (5/20)
B' L B L' B2 U B U' B (9/29)
Found in 7 minutes .


----------



## Laura O (Nov 4, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 21.18, (23.74), 19.69, 20.51, (17.99) = 20.46
*4x4x4*: (1:35.34), 1:30.22, 1:32.65, 1:26.96, (1:26.73) = 1:29.94
*5x5x5*: (2:27.89), (3:01.37), 2:40.66, 2:28.38, 2:48.30 = 2:39.11

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 1:56.07
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 5:34.45
Comment: it took nearly 60 seconds to fix a lock-up and reassemble my v-cube 5 *lol*

*Clock*: (6.85), (10.32), 7.11, 7.43, 8.17 = 7.57


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't want to do square 1 anymore, so it is just these 3 events.

2x2: 6.68 6.56 (4.77) (DNF) 5.27=6.17 nice

3x3x3: 20.31 17.27 (21.25) (17.05) 18.61=18.73 good didn't do 3x3 for a week.

3x3x3 One Handed: (24.78) 30.03 26.52 28.52 5. (31.80)=28.36 bad, bad, I was not really focussed.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 4, 2010)

2x2- 5.03
5.53, (5.82), (2.92), 4.50, 5.07

3x3- 18.61
(20.58), (16.01), 19.36, 19.60, 16.86


----------



## emolover (Nov 5, 2010)

*2x2: 6.34*
6.09, 7.97, 6.34, 6.58, 6.09 

*3x3: 25.11*
19.55, 24.34, 28.38, 25.02, 25.99 
I hate avg of 5, 12 is better. This one sucked ****.:fp

*4x4: 1:38.19*
1:35.28, 1:43.75, 1:36.67, 1:38.42, 1:39.48 
New record!!! 

*5x5: 2:53.72*
3:04.61, 2:45.88, 2:42.63, 2:50.67, 3:23.16(fail) 
Yea, new avg and single!!!

*3x3 OH: 1:17.20 *
1:15.53, 1:12.83, 1:33.89, 1:18.91, 1:17.17
Lol, I dont practice OH.

*2-4 relay: 2:15.52*

*2-5 relay: 5:45.91*
Meehhhhh.......


----------



## hatep (Nov 5, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2 BLD: DNF, 2.30, 13.34+ = *2.30*


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If it was anyone else I might think they were lying, well done, well freaking done.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 5, 2010)

2x2: 13.31, (13.41), 11.09, 11.78, (7.21) = 12.06 Fail 
2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3: 45.18, (39.32), 42.75, (45.26), 39.67 = 42.53
OH: (2:21.35), 2:10.17, (1:48.85), 1:49.60, 2:06.04 = 2:01.93
4x4: 9:34.16, (DNF), 9:11.23, (7:52.10), 8:31.02 = 9:05.47 I just keep getting worse and worse
2-3-4: 9:57.83 That was lucky because I was using a stackmat
Mega: (5:27.86), (4:42.18), 5:04.20, 5:23.96, 4:56.72 = 5:08.29 Now my favourite event
Pyra: (7.03), 8.25, (17.36), 7.28, 8.09 = 7.87 whaaaat
Magic: (DNF), 2.30, (1.05), 1.67, 1.40 = 1.79 Meh, but 1.05 is new PB


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 5, 2010)

3x3: 46.52, 46.27, 44.03, 47.88, 46.34 = 46.21
Magic: 2.12, 2.15, 2.27, 2.28, 2.09 = 2.18
(one string came out the first solve, so i was much more carefull, but i was +- 0.2 sec. faster than last week!=D)


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 5, 2010)

2x2:12.89,10.43,10.36,14.07,12.39
3x3:56.31(diffrent cube it is a crapyy cube btw)58.37(same cube)40.67(did the last few solves slowly)36.76,41.62,43.15
Megaminx:5:46.71,5:30.90,DNF,5:22.31,6:16.60 (bad start)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 5, 2010)

BC1997 said:


> 3x3:56.31(diffrent cube it is a crapyy cube btw)58.37(same cube)40.67(did the last few solves slowly)36.76,41.62,43.15



That is six solves, not five. Which are the solves for the five scrambles?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 5, 2010)

OH: 17.87, 25.02, 18.87, 16.96, 16.59 = 17.90

Popped on the 25.02


----------



## Baian Liu (Nov 6, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.38, 4.84, (3.08), (6.36), 5.45 = 4.55
*Clock:* 14.69, 16.36, (18.25), (14.20), 16.86 = 15.97
*3x3:* 21.80, 20.46, 18.39, (26.32), (17.83) = 20.22
*Pyraminx:* 6.45, 6.22, (6.13), 9.01, (11.21) = 7.22


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Nov 6, 2010)

2x2x2:4.58, 3.76, 2.96, 9.75, 3.87=4.07
3x3x3:9.73, 11.98, 10.58, 13.47, 9.85=10.88 fail
4x4x4:54.28, 52.88, 54.97, 49.69, 52.19=53.11 bad parity
3x3oh:19.51, 22.00, 21.04, 18.79, 19.82:20.12


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.31 6.69 3.41 4.97 4.96
*3x3:* 18.71 19.71 17.97 16.44 12.84
*4x4:* 1:18.02 1:21.72 OP 1:27.94 DP 1:11.86 DP 1:13.37 OP
*5x5:* 2:34.00 3:03.43 2:29.01 2:00.15 2:01.27 2:40.31
*3x3 BLD:* 4:34.50 DNF(1:40 was having trouble memorising, then came across a letter twice :s) DNF(11s, too hard)
*3x3 Multi:* 0/3 11m was interrupted a friend ringing the doorbell.
*3x3 OH:* 31.77 29.25 31.59 31.03 28.80
Guhong :s
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* 1:44.53
30s small cubes :fp
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* 4:47.72
34s small cubes :fp. 5x5 corner centre twist.
*Pyraminx:* 8.66 7.68 3.34 8.21 5.77
*FMC:* 31
_NISS solve.
Normal: D L2 R' B2 D2
D2 B2 R L2 D' to inverse.
B R B' R B2 R' B'
U R' U' F R F'
R' B' R B U R2 U' R

Normal: D L2 R' B2 D2 
R' U R2 U' B' R' B R 
F R' F' U * *R* *U' *
B R B2 R' B R' B'

Insert at *: D' R U2 R' D R *U2* *R'*

3 moves cancelled.
D L2 R' B2 D2 R' U R2 U' B' R' B R F R' F' U D' R U2 R' D R U B R B2 R' B R' B'
_


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 6, 2010)

*2x2:* 3.81, (3.46), 4.18, 3.91, (DNF) = *3.97*
Comment: _Finally_, a sub-4.
*4x4:* (1:21.33), (1:47.91), 1:28.66, 1:25.68, 1:40.47 = *1:31.60*
Comment: Some really nice singles there. Counting 1:40 was really annoying, but still was somehow new avg PB.
*5x5:* 3:34.69, (2:54.27), 3:05.81, (3:41.16), 3:26.15 = *3:27.22*
Comment: PB single! 2 seconds slower than my avg PB, though.
*OH:* 33.88, (45.69), 37.96, (28.53), 38.90 = *36.91*
Comment: Sub-30 was cool, otherwise nothing exciting.
*FMC*: 43 


Spoiler



2x2x2 block: F L2 B' D' U B' U' (7)
2x2x3 block: B2 R' D2 B R' (12)
Finishing F2L: D2 B R D2 R' B' D' B' D (21)
OLL: L U B U' B' L' U R B R' B' F' (33)
PLL: B U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 (43)


Comment: A big improvement from last week's 51 moves, so I'm happy with it. I found this in 10 minutes, then gave up trying to improve it after another 15. Slow OLL, but fairly good PLL (I wish I knew a better way to do LL). Hopefully I'll be able to find a good solution fast at MCD.


----------



## jave (Nov 6, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.53, 11.59, 10.22, 8.36, 10.58
3x3x3: 30.06, 25.78, 28.58+, 24.33, 23.63
4x4x4: 2:04.38, 2:17.40, 1:52.03, 1:48.71, 1:38.59
5x5x5: 3:58.08, 4:00.19, 4:21.81, 3:44.56, 3:34.28
3x3x3 OH: 51.96, 50.27, 1:02.84, 57.40, 50.93
2-3-4 Relay: 2:50.41
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:23.77


----------



## Krag (Nov 6, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.06, (8.83), 7.60, 8.24, (6.92), 7.94 *=7.93*

*3x3x3:* (26.88), 25.37, (22.05), 25.22, 24.29 *=24.96*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> *FMC*: 43
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



DNF.


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 6, 2010)

*3x3x3:* (32.97), (26.05), 29.80, DNF, 26.86 = *29.87*


----------



## slocuber (Nov 6, 2010)

*2x2*: 3.72, 5.15, 5.13, 5.40, 5.64 =5.22
*3x3*: 19.30, 15.69, 17.00, 16.15, 14.84 = 16.28
*2x2* bld: DNF, 6.88, DNF = 6.88
*3x3 OH*: 40.95, 39.14, 32.38, 38.05, 41.36 = 39.38
*4x4*: 1:16.62, 1:32.12, 1:11.88, 1:12.73, 1:03.18 = 1:13.74


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2010)

*2x2:* 23.12	14.92	15.14	21.49	16.19	= *17.61* ok
*3x3:	*37.60	35.17	36.02	40.94	45.25	= *38.19* PB
*4x4:	* 3:06.16 2:10.90 2:25.70	2:13.96 2:48.61 = *2:29.42* PB

*2x2BLD:* dnf	25.18	46.17	= *25.18*
*3x3BLD:* 1:56.75	2:09.20	2:05.75 = *1:56.75*
*4x4BLD:* dnf	dnf	dnf	= *DNF*
*5x5BLD:	*dnf	dnf	dnf = *DNF*
*So very very very bad big bld.* Almost depressing.
*Multi: 7/8 = 6* in 50:10, memo 38:50
Tried to go supersafe but slipped during exec of one cube and I think
that was the one that was faulty. Not sure though.


----------



## Kynit (Nov 6, 2010)

Mats, how fast is your BLD execution? You're almost better off doing sighted BLD for small cubes


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 7, 2010)

3x3: 14.93, 12.17, 12.89, 13.20, 13.11
2x2: 4.85, 4.34, 4.28, 3.94, 7.34
4x4: 1:20.64, 1:19.13, 1:20.88, 1:21.41, 1:18.87
3x3 BLD: 2:05.68, DNF(1:19.91), 1:52.74


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 7, 2010)

Kynit said:


> Mats, how fast is your BLD execution? You're almost better off doing sighted BLD for small cubes


 
You are not the first one to note my slow execution, I'm about the slowest turner 
on the circuit . So exec bld is normally 1:00 (fast) to 1:20 (slow if without memo recall).

I just did this weeks Multi (7/8) and noted that the exec of 8 cubes multi took a little less
that 12 minutes. That is not so much slower that the aces in Multi, only 30-50 % slower
or so. I don't memo fast enough for a really good Multi. I'm still the oldest Multi-er in the world .


----------



## coinman (Nov 7, 2010)

2x2x2 9.90 10.77 (4.13) 7.46 (DNF) = 9.38

3x3x3 31.15 24.27 (DNF) (21.41) 23.93 = 26.45

4x4x4 (1:45.46) (2:14.86) 2:10.66 2:04.97 2:04.27 = 2:06.63


----------



## Lumej (Nov 7, 2010)

*234:* 3:04.09
*2345:* 6:18.47
*2x2bld:* 1:13.95, DNF, DNF = 1:13.95
*3x3bld:* 4:09.58, DNF, DNF = 4:09.58
*4x4bld:* DNF, 24:05.26, 21:37.91 = 21:37.91
*3x3oh: *(56.76), (1:04.02), 1:03.83, 57.67, 1:01.54 = 1:01.01
*MTS:* 1:44.14, (1:22.76), (2:46.69), 1:49.73, 1:30.86 = 1:41.58
*magic:* (2.73), 2.64, 2.64, 2.72, (1.82) = 2.67
*3x3: *23.60, (24.05), 19.25, 22.21, (19.10) = 21.69
*4x4:* (2:18.16), (1:32.84), 1:47.80, 1:34.42, 1:46.30 = 1:42.84
*2x2:* 9.75, 11.56, 9.40, (12.76), (8.31) = 10.24
*sq-1:* 1:38.68, 1:38.20, 1:42.29, (2:16.86) (54.70) = 1:39.72
*multibld:* 0/2 Arghhh.. I know I can do it.


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 7, 2010)

3x3 FWC=50


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 7, 2010)

3x3x3: (9.61), 10.70, 10.35, (12.77), 11.51 = 10.86
4x4x4: 58.88, 59.74, (1:00.45), (47.74), 59.92 = 59.51
5x5x5: 1:35.86, (1:31.93), (1:53.76), 1:36.30, 1:37.31 = 1:36.49
7x7x7: 5:04.00, (5:23.11), (4:54.18), 5:05.57, 5:13.70 = 5:07.76
3x3x3OH: 23.35, (26.79), 24.94, (22.09), 23.18 = 23.82
Square-1: 26.47, 26.11, 30.41, (19.99), (31.45) = 27.66

3x3x3BLD: 39.01, 44.58, DNF = 39.01 
4x4x4BLD: DNF, 3:27.27(1:30), DNF = 3:27.27
5x5x5BLD: 7:17.95(2:20), DNF, DNS yet
Had to undo tons of mistakes in the first solve :/


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Multi BLD: 2/2 in 13:09.72*
PB 

*Fewest Moves:* DNS
Too much effort... next week I'll do it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> 3x3x3BLD: 39.01, 44.58, DNF = 39.01
> 4x4x4BLD: DNF, 3:27.27(1:30), DNF = 3:27.27
> 5x5x5BLD: 7:17.95(2:20), DNF, DNS yet
> Had to undo tons of mistakes in the first solve :/


 
When you compete, the rest of us realize how far we have to go.  But I love it - thanks for competing this week - it's nice to see how it's done!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 8, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4BLD:* dnf	dnf	dnf	= *DNF*
> *5x5BLD:	*dnf	dnf	dnf = *DNF*
> *So very very very bad big bld.* Almost depressing.



No worries Mats, we all have good weeks and bad weeks. Next week will be better!



Ville Seppänen said:


> 4x4x4BLD: DNF, 3:27.27(1:30), DNF = 3:27.27
> 5x5x5BLD: 7:17.95(2:20), DNF, DNS yet


 
Ville, I really wonder sometimes if you're doing the same things the rest of us are but SO much faster, or if you've somehow optimized your method to the point that it became a much better method than what everyone else is using. Absolutely incredible!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Ville, I really wonder sometimes if you're doing the same things the rest of us are but SO much faster, or if you've somehow optimized your method to the point that it became a much better method than what everyone else is using. Absolutely incredible!


 
Did you see his post where he describes how he does it? (Please note that, although he gives a scramble that is written for slice turns, he does wide turns instead of slice turns when applying the scramble - I don't think I ever mentioned it on that thread, but the scramble won't make sense unless you do that!) His method is extremely optimal, but nothing earth-shattering. The most impressive difference between him and us is probably the place where he says "now it gets pro", but I can't imagine that would save more than 10 or 15 seconds on the whole solve. Other than that, here are the differences I notice between him and me. I even use lots of the same algorithms he does - more than half of his algs are either the same as mine or a cube rotation away from the same ones. Many of them aren't even differences between him and you - I think you're closer to his style than I am.

1. He uses supercube-safe algs for central edges, so he can solve them first. I suspect switching to this would help me a little bit, since most of my algs are also supercube-safe - my problem is that I don't know which ones aren't, so I can't switch until I take the time to figure it out. I doubt I'd save more than 5 or 10 seconds by switching, though - it would just make my solve flow a little better.
2. He never breaks a new cycle - he always finishes one cycle with a 2-cycle and then starts a new one in place. For centers, I will break a new cycle if I have a 2-cycle at the end of one, but I won't break a new cycle if I have a 3-cycle at the end of the previous one. I think this is very different from you - you always break a new cycle, right? So he's getting as much benefit out of me as I'm getting out of you. Since he uses either visual or letters for memo, it's no problem at all for him to do many short cycles instead of one big one.
3. He doesn't break cycles with wings, and I do. I think you've said you do this his way, though. I think your descriptions of how you do wings seem awfully similar to his, other than the "now it gets pro" thing.
4. He uses lots of r and l slice turns in his algs - almost all of his commutators are performed with middle slice turns as r or l. He almost never does u, d, f, b, E, or S turns. I've done a lot to try to minimize mine, but he's really pro at this. I figure this is probably the biggest difference between his approach and mine - it might make as much as 30 seconds difference on a solve if I would switch; I may try to figure out if I can find ways to switch to doing more of these kinds of algs.
5. Of course, there's the "now it gets pro" thing - it would be really nice to learn to do that - I may have to try.

So anyway, I think if I switched to his exact method and got really comfortable with it, it would probably drop me from my current 15 minute average down to about, oh, say, 13 minutes. The rest is just amazingness, I think. Ville is amazing.


----------



## Attila (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, everyone
FMC:
DR2L2DF’B2D2F’D’FLU’ LU2F’BL2D’L2FU’FB’R D2B2FDF2B2U’BR2 (33)
Corners first method.
DR2L2DF’B2D2F’D’FLU’ (12) corners + 3 edge,
LU2F’BL2D’L2FU’FB’R (12/24) more 3 edge,
D2B2FDF2B2U’BR2 (9/33) final 6 edge.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 8, 2010)

James Ludlow said:


> *master Magic* - 2.58 3.84 2.59 2.61 2.58 = *2.59* _Comment - Official solves from UK Open, NR single and NR avg. Video to follow._
> 
> _Magic and Master Magic times will be my official times from UK Open this weekend. Standby_



I lol'd at the difference between NR single and NR avg  That's some nice consistency! Congratz.


----------



## Isbit (Nov 9, 2010)

*4x4 BLD:* DNF (11:00, (4:15), off by 2 centers, 2 twisted corners, PLL-parity)
My first try in ages, so I'd say I'm pretty happy with this


----------



## okayama (Nov 9, 2010)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:19.18, DNS, DNS = 1:19.18

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:58.50, 4:21.72,

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 15:01.26,
1st: New PB!

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [33:49.53],
1st: Off by 2 corner-centers

*3x3x3 One Handed*: (1:00.76), (1:15.53), 1:14.74, 1:05.60, 1:15.27 = 1:11.87

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 37 HTM 


Spoiler



Rushed solution.

Scramble: L B D B2 U' B D2 L F' D U' L' B D2 U' L2 R2 U'
Solution: D2 F U' F B D' M' D2 M D' B D2 B D B' D B L' D' L D L2 D2 L' D L' B D B' D' B L2 B E

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: U

2x2x2 block: D2 F U' F

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B F' U F' D2

2x2x2 block: U'
2x2x3 block: D B' L2 B'
Orient edges: D B D' B'
F2L minus 1 slot: L D' L D2 L2
Finish F2L: D' L' D L
COLL: B' D' B D' B' D2 B
EPLL: B2 D M' D2 M D B2
Correction: B F' U F' D2


There are other starts to be investigated. For example,

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: R2 F'
2x2x1 block: U' B'
2x2x3 block: L2 F2 U F U R'

or

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F L'
2x2x2 block: (D2) R B U'

But I couldn't find any good continuation, and ran out of time...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 9, 2010)

A little big bld redemption: (and thanks for the encouragement ) 

5x5: 20:35,	18:15, dnf (not so good), dnf (2 wing edges), 21:15 = dnf
2+3+4+5: 43:50.11 which is PB with 2 minutes (memo 27-28 min)

@okayama: nice 4x4, you do make progress all the time!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 9, 2010)

*3x3x3BLD:* 2:41.26, 2:03.91, DNF
comment: done using riffz's suggestion of using my auditory memory method for edges, and my image memory method for corners.
*4x4x4BLD:* 7:00.41, 6:45.20, 6:18.14
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, 16:35.79, 15:50.46 (10:25)
comment: auditory central edges and image corners. I very rarely look at what my memorization time is on 4x4 or 5x5, but I happened to catch a glimpse on the 3rd solve.

Done BLD:

*3x3x3:* 1:31.64, DNF, DNF, 3:37.71, DNF = DNF
comment: auditory edges, image corners
*4x4x4:* 7:00.15, 7:03.29, (7:30.44), (6:10.58), 6:41.83 = 6:55.09
*5x5x5:* DNF, 14:46.12, DNF, 15:12.03, 11:29.07 = DNF
comment: Auditory central edges and image corners. 11:29.07 is my new pb solve!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*7x7x7:* 7:57.41, 7:39.11, 7:29.66, 7:16.31, 7:32.11 = *7:33.63*
Comment: Pretty average for me, I guess. I was around 3:30 on centers, which is a little faster than usual, which must mean my edge pairing was a little slower than usual.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 20.97, 18.53, 27.81 = *18.53*
Comment: Wow, those were nice scrambles – especially the second one!
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:37.03 [1:35.03 + 2], 1:38.50, 1:42.03 = *1:37.03*
Comment: The first one was off by a D2 – I have no idea why. Fortunately, it still counts!
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:50.71, 3:37], 6:34.71 [3:34], DNF [6:52.15, 3:43] = *6:34.71*
Comment: First one off by 3 corners (executed OU backwards) and 2 wings (memorized a letter twice in succession: CS, SE – somehow I forgot that I had already memorized it). Third one was off by 3 wings (I memorized KI as kite, when it’s supposed to be Kia (a car), but then when I executed, I treated kite as KT (which is what kite is supposed to be)).
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:38.00, 7:07], DNF [14:41.32, 7:58], DNF [16:39.30, 10:24] = *DNF*
Comment: Ugh. I’m joining Mats with a bad big BLD week this week. I’m just happy it happened in the weekly competition instead of at Dayton.  Times were not bad, but I missed them all. First one was off by 3 wings (memorized and recalled properly, but executed the pair in the wrong direction). Second one was off by 3 X centers (memorized L as T so I had 2 T’s) and 2 centrals (I didn’t see a flipped edge because it was surrounded by matching + center colors, so it fooled me into thinking it was oriented correctly). Third one was off by 2 + centers ( memorized W instead of X) and 3 centrals (executed NP as PN, even though I recalled it correctly).
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 9:45.67* [5:19]
Comment: First cube was completely scrambled because I misoriented the cube when trying to flip two edges early, and then I couldn’t remember how I was supposed to be holding the cube. Obviously, I was holding it wrong.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 22.72, 34.66, 29.22, 34.55, 23.66 = *29.14*
*3x3x3:* 1:38.66, 2:29.31, 1:32.21, 2:29.47, 1:51.66 = *1:59.87*
*Magic:* 11.65, 10.56, 11.06, 10.77, 10.33 = *10.80* 
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Nice and consistent this week.
*Master Magic:* 4.21, 4.16, 4.80, 4.22, 4.05 = *4.20*
*Clock:* 2:39.84 [0:34], 2:11.83 [0:28], 2:07.05 [0:26], 2:15.61 [0:29], 2:46.97 [0:22] = *2:22.43*
Comment: Big memory recall pause on the last one – it was really an easy one – might have been a PB without that pause.
*Pyraminx:* 1:09.66, 58.88, 1:14.88, 1:06.44, 1:16.86 = *1:10.33*
*Square-1:* 4:54.82 [3:23], DNF [5:26.23, 3:07], 5:43.27 [3:29], DNF [6:15.42, 3:30], 4:26.36 [2:37] = *DNF*
Comment: Ugh, awful. Second one was off by 4 edges (I memorized them wrong); fourth one was really bad because I messed up a corner algorithm (which I knew was wrong because the middle slice was wrong when I was done with it!).


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 9, 2010)

4x4: 1:06.44[OP], 1:07.36[O], 1:03.10[O], 1:16.61[O], 1:11.43[O] = 1:08.41
3x3: 17.89, 15.19, 14.35, 13.80, 14.52 = 14.65
Square-1: 16.19, 21.47, 16.27, 11.35, 15.94 = 16.13
OH: 37.03, 26.85, 28.09, 30.40, 30.20 = 29.56
Sub-30 =)
2x2: 3.86, 4.19, 4.63, 3.67, 3.59 = 3.91
Pyraminx: 4.28, 5.36, 5.60, 6.69, 8.48 = 5.88
Such easy scrambles...
2x2BLD: DNF, 5.83, DNF = 5.83
um wtf?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:50.71, 3:37], 6:34.71 [3:34], DNF [6:52.15, 3:43] = *6:34.71*
> Comment: First one off by 3 corners (executed OU backwards) and 2 wings (memorized a letter twice in succession: CS, SE – somehow I forgot that I had already memorized it). Third one was off by 3 wings (I memorized KI as kite, when it’s supposed to be Kia (a car), but then when I executed, I treated kite as KT (which is what kite is supposed to be)).
> *5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:38.00, 7:07], DNF [14:41.32, 7:58], DNF [16:39.30, 10:24] = *DNF*
> Comment: Ugh. I’m joining Mats with a bad big BLD week this week. I’m just happy it happened in the weekly competition instead of at Dayton.  Times were not bad, but I missed them all. First one was off by 3 wings (memorized and recalled properly, but executed the pair in the wrong direction). Second one was off by 3 X centers (memorized L as T so I had 2 T’s) and 2 centrals (I didn’t see a flipped edge because it was surrounded by matching + center colors, so it fooled me into thinking it was oriented correctly). Third one was off by 2 + centers ( memorized W instead of X) and 3 centrals (executed NP as PN, even though I recalled it correctly).


 
Mike no worries, you had a very good showing at Dayton, as well as your four cube 4x4multi afterward on little sleep! It does seem that we are making fairly similar errors in our DNFs. When you execute the cycles in the wrong direction, do you find that you execute the _easier_ of the two directions? I tend to do this when I cycle in the wrong direction because the _incorrect_ direction is actually easier to execute than the true direction.

Mike, I have noticed that your philosophy of always doing post mortems if helping me. I find that I still make the same errors, but I tend to catch them either as they are happening, or just afterward. For example, I am still making the same mistakes as you describe here, but I realize it either mid execution, or before moving onto the next cycle. This makes it possible to correct it before moving on. I wonder if approaching 100% accuracy does not mean not making mistakes at all, but rather having the ability to catch those mistakes before the end of the solve and correct them.

What are your thoughts on this, as you have been doing post mortems much longer than I have?

Chris


----------



## dubefest (Nov 9, 2010)

2x2 - 7.39, 7.44, (6.72), (10.32), 9.78= 8.20 

3x3 - 34.72, (25.60), 30.91, 29.08, (37.50)= 31.57

4x4 - 2:55.25, (2:19.03), 2:47.00, (3:08.55) (fail parity alg :fp), 2:56.97= 2:53.07

5x5 - 4:56.78, 4:38.16, 5:25.04, (6:45.56)(fail tredge pairing :fp), (3:59.73)= 5:13.33

2x2-4x4 - 3:48.51

2x2-5x5 - 10:45.76

Magic - 1.42, (1.35), 1.56, (1.89), 1.71= 1.56

Pretty good I guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Mike no worries, you had a very good showing at Dayton, as well as your four cube 4x4multi afterward on little sleep!


Yes, I'm really happy with the overall result - I'll take DNFs at home but successes at competition any day! 



cmhardw said:


> It does seem that we are making fairly similar errors in our DNFs. When you execute the cycles in the wrong direction, do you find that you execute the _easier_ of the two directions? I tend to do this when I cycle in the wrong direction because the _incorrect_ direction is actually easier to execute than the true direction.


I'm not sure I really think there is an easier direction most of the time. I suppose there sort of is for centers, but only in terms of the way I think, not in terms of execution. And I don't think I've really noticed this. But I suppose I can look for it. For the ones this week, the OU corners always confuse me - I think the wrong direction. So I'd be just as likely to get UO backwards.  I really need to stop and think on those 9-movers sometimes - my muscle memory still doesn't know which way they go. The others were just weird - I don't normally make so many wrong direction mistakes; I don't know what happened this week.



cmhardw said:


> Mike, I have noticed that your philosophy of always doing post mortems if helping me. I find that I still make the same errors, but I tend to catch them either as they are happening, or just afterward. For example, I am still making the same mistakes as you describe here, but I realize it either mid execution, or before moving onto the next cycle. This makes it possible to correct it before moving on. I wonder if approaching 100% accuracy does not mean not making mistakes at all, but rather having the ability to catch those mistakes before the end of the solve and correct them.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this, as you have been doing post mortems much longer than I have?


Actually, it was since you've been showing your post-mortems so much lately that I decided to go into detail this week. (And it helped that I had so many mistakes this week to do it with .) But in general, I do at least try to mostly figure out what happened on each solve I do at home, and I think it probably has helped my accuracy. I certainly do catch mistakes fairly often after I make them, and often I can fix them. However, sometimes I don't - on my 2/3 multi this week, I realized I had turned the cube in the wrong way to fix the flipped edges, but I couldn't remember which wrong way, so it didn't help. It seems like, especially in competition, it's still better not to make the mistakes at all than it is to correct them, since you can easily get confused when correcting. But I'm happy to get benefits either way. If nothing else, I suppose now you see what I told you before: taking a really long time to memorize a cube is not necessarily going to get you near 100% accuracy, since so many mistakes are made in execution.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes, I'm really happy with the overall result - I'll take DNFs at home but successes at competition any day!



 I suppose that is a good point!



Mike Hughey said:


> I'm not sure I really think there is an easier direction most of the time. I suppose there sort of is for centers, but only in terms of the way I think, not in terms of execution. And I don't think I've really noticed this. But I suppose I can look for it. For the ones this week, the OU corners always confuse me - I think the wrong direction. So I'd be just as likely to get UO backwards.  I really need to stop and think on those 9-movers sometimes - my muscle memory still doesn't know which way they go.



Is it an error of viewing, or of executing? I've tried to follow Chester's advice to stop viewpoint shifting, and it has helped me for some of the cycles. However, some of them I still have a hard enough time with that I still viewpoint shift them. They give me enought trouble that viewpoint shifting is actually faster than trying to remember which "sub-class" of AnI and not AnI this case is.



Mike Hughey said:


> If nothing else, I suppose now you see what I told you before: taking a really long time to memorize a cube is not necessarily going to get you near 100% accuracy, since so many mistakes are made in execution.


 
That's weird that you mention that, as I have been seeing a positive effect on my accuracy *because* I've slowed down my memorization phase. I wonder if that shows that I was making MANY more memorization errors than execution errors previous to my post mortems though. My 5x5x5 right now is very close to a 2:1 split for memorization and execution when I get solves around 14:30-15:30. For faster solves the memorization just "sticks" and I guess I get more to a 1.5:1 or 1.25:1 (forgive the unsimplified ratios, I feel this way makes more sense for comparison).

All of my 4x4x4's this week were done at a "memorize slower than what feels comfortable, and solve at slightly faster than what feels comfortable" pace. I feel that, for me, this is a perfect balance of speed and accuracy that I could use in competition. This would be the pacing I would use in a competition, but I may go back to trying to take more risks at home for a fast single.

For 5x5x5 my goal is to shoot for a 2:1 split for memo:solving, but if I happen to memorize faster due to things sticking easier then that is just gravy. So far this seems to be helping, and actually this was the pacing I was attempting to use even on my 11:29 solve. It just happened that *all* of my memorization was sticking quite easily for me.

I know you recommend not to use this pacing in competition, but I think the compromise of how I do it for 4x4x4 would help account for the effects of being nervous and possibly making more errors in competition: memorizing slightly slower than what I feel I can comfortably do, and solving slightly faster than what I feel I can comfortably do. I'm not attempting to go "break neck" speed, I'm moreso attempting to go just a _little_ too quickly - if that makes any sense.

Chris


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> <lots of stuff>
> 
> *Clock:* 2:39.84 [0:34], 2:11.83 [0:28], 2:07.05 [0:26], 2:15.61 [0:29], 2:46.97 *[0:22]* = *2:22.43*
> Comment: Big memory recall pause on the last one – it was really an easy one – might have been a PB without that pause.
> ...



What order do you memorise? Do you have any tips for memo, because for me, on a typical 2:10 solve, my memo is normally about 50 seconds. Do you think you are fast at memo just because of lots of practise on other stuff? Do you use any form of story or do you just memorise the numbers?


----------



## emolover (Nov 10, 2010)

*3x3: 22.48*
19.08, 22.61, 26.74, 22.93, 21.90

*2x2: 6.24*
5.27, 8.52, 6.33, 6.08, 6.31

*Fewest Moves: 73 *
U'F'U'F2L2BRBR'B'RB'RB'R'UB'U'R'B2R'B'R'BR2(X'Y2)U2RU'R'UB'U'BRURU2RU'R'U'F'U2FU2F'U'(Y')l'U'LU'L'U2l2UL'ULU2l'U2(Y'X)R2D2RUR'D2RU'R

Ignore the 3x3 and 2x2. I didnt relized I already did this.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 10, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.69, 7.47, (5.66), 6.58, (11.90) = *7.58 avg.*

3x3x3: 22.46, 26.16, 25.58, (28.71), (21.55) = *24.73 avg.*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> What order do you memorise? Do you have any tips for memo, because for me, on a typical 2:10 solve, my memo is normally about 50 seconds. Do you think you are fast at memo just because of lots of practise on other stuff? Do you use any form of story or do you just memorise the numbers?


 
I'm sure my practice on other BLD stuff helps, yeah. A long time ago, I came up with a correlation of numbers to letters for other reasons (I can't even remember why now), and so I just used them for clock: 1=O, 2=W, 3=H, 4=R, 5=V, 6=X, 7=S, 8=E, 9=N, 10=T, 11=L, 0(12)=A. I do 5 letter pairs for all the edges and centers as follows: front u edge, front r edge, front d edge, front l edge, front center, (flip puzzle), back center, back u edge, back r edge, back d edge, back r edge. I put those 5 letter pairs (using my letter pair images) in a story, so it's quite secure. Then I flip the puzzle back to the front and do the last four just verbally remembering the letters: ul corner, ur corner, dr corner, dl corner. Since it's verbal, it probably only takes 2 or 3 seconds to do the corners, if it's a good day. Overall, it's significantly less to memorize than a 3x3x3, so it's pretty easy to get it all quickly.

*@Chris*: The particular 9-mover corners that give me trouble do so because I try to do them from muscle memory. If I actually stop and think about where the pieces move, I can see them fine and get them correct, but I try to go faster than that, which gets me in trouble. By the way, this is the thing that kills me most with pyraminx BLD - I try to do them from muscle memory, and I miss way too often. Recently I've started to force myself to actually "see" the pyraminx cycle before I start, and as a result my accuracy went way up, without really slowing me down at all. I suspect I should just do the same on these 3x3x3 algs that are giving me trouble.

And I think that 2:1 memo to execution would kill me, because I just can't execute that fast. I got a sub-7 4x4x4 BLD solve in competition this weekend, and I think that even if I spent half an hour memorizing first, I couldn't execute a 4x4x4 BLD in sub-2:30! I'm just not that fast at execution. I'd be completely unable to compete with you with a 2:1 ratio, I think.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *@Chris*: The particular 9-mover corners that give me trouble do so because I try to do them from muscle memory. If I actually stop and think about where the pieces move, I can see them fine and get them correct, but I try to go faster than that, which gets me in trouble. By the way, this is the thing that kills me most with pyraminx BLD - I try to do them from muscle memory, and I miss way too often. Recently I've started to force myself to actually "see" the pyraminx cycle before I start, and as a result my accuracy went way up, without really slowing me down at all. I suspect I should just do the same on these 3x3x3 algs that are giving me trouble.



I gotcha, that makes sense. I would say that yeah, if it works for pyraminx I imagine the same could also work for your 3x3x3 solves.



Mike Hughey said:


> And I think that 2:1 memo to execution would kill me, because I just can't execute that fast. I got a sub-7 4x4x4 BLD solve in competition this weekend, and I think that even if I spent half an hour memorizing first, I couldn't execute a 4x4x4 BLD in sub-2:30! I'm just not that fast at execution. I'd be completely unable to compete with you with a 2:1 ratio, I think.


 
Well, to be fair that is the ratio I _shoot_ for, and only for 5x5x5. For 4x4x4 I don't know my actual breakdown. All I know is the feeling of: go slightly slower than what feels comfortable through memorization, then go slightly faster than what feels comfortable through the solving phase. I'll try to time a couple breakdowns for my 4x4x4 and give you what it is. I imagine with my attempted pacing that it's much closer to 1:1, but with more time weighted slightly more on the memorization end.

My philosophy so far has been that 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 are *completely* different beasts, and are not to be handled the same way in terms of discovering an ideal pacing at all.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> My philosophy so far has been that 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 are *completely* different beasts, and are not to be handled the same way in terms of discovering an ideal pacing at all.


 
Interesting. It's worked well for you so far, considering your great results on 4x4x4. I must admit I've always assumed the opposite - that they are exactly the same and should be treated identically. Maybe you're 100% right and I'm just fighting against reality. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Interesting. It's worked well for you so far, considering your great results on 4x4x4. I must admit I've always assumed the opposite - that they are exactly the same and should be treated identically. Maybe you're 100% right and I'm just fighting against reality. It wouldn't be the first time.


 
To be honest, I'm just trying to try different things and take what works. I was excited, yes, about getting a much better result this week, but that could also just be a good week. I've learned from collaborating with Daniel on the BH method that sharing ideas is the best way to get faster. That's mostly what I am doing here, even if it comes across more gruffly than I intend.

I in no way am trying to imply that I _believe_ what I am doing to be 100% right, and everyone else to be 100% wrong. My intention is only to state what I have been doing, and what it's effects have been so far by choosing to do that. I hope I haven't gotten on your nerves or offended you by any of my posts. From discussing ideas with Daniel for so long we have both learned to be fairly blunt with each other about our approaches. It is just understood from us sharing ideas for so long that we are trying to help each other to improve, not trying to shoot each other's ideas down. If I did not come across as having this intention, then just know that it *is* how I was intending to say what I said in the posts I've made in this thread.

Chris


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 10, 2010)

Chris and Mike you two seem to be good at Blindfold solving can either of you tell me where to find a good 3op tutorial. I know about Macky's one but I can't follow how to do the corners a video tutorial would probably be better


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I hope I haven't gotten on your nerves or offended you by any of my posts.


 
Not at all - I think you may have misinterpreted my last comment. (Maybe I just expressed it badly.) I really meant that I suspect I'm wrong in thinking that 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 should be treated the same. I've often wondered why everyone else's 4x4x4 times are so much better relative to their 5x5x5 times than mine are, and I'm suspecting that's because I've taken this approach of treating them the same. Perhaps if I treated 4x4x4 differently, I could get faster results on it.

And yet, I must admit that deep down, I still kind of believe they should be treated identically. I still have this gut feeling that a 5x5x5 BLD solve should take significantly less than twice the time of a 4x4x4 BLD solve, if you're really really good at both. (My guess is about 5/3 the time.) Despite the fact that all the WCA results data (and even most people's home results) go completely against that.

I think I also made my comment because I was a little surprised: on most things associated with big cubes BLD, I have eventually wound up doing things the same way you do, sometimes by accident. It's unusual that we have such a different view on this, since we agree on so many other things relative to big cubes BLD.

Anyway, please don't believe I'm offended - I'm really very much enjoying the discussion. I think I've learned a lot from you in this thread.


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 10, 2010)

2x2x2-3.91 
4.96, 3.99, 2.45, 3.37, 4.38

3x3x3-13.18.....
10.76, 12.90, 12.29, 14.35, 17.53<-- bad POP with pll skip...


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 10, 2010)

emolover said:


> *3x3: 22.48*
> 19.08, 22.61, 26.74, 22.93, 21.90
> 
> *2x2: 6.24*
> ...


 
Eh, you already posted times for 2x2 and 3x3 at the beginning of this weeks tread :/


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Nov 10, 2010)

2x2x2: (15.59) , 8.87 , (6.89) , 11.55 , 9.26 =
3x3x3: 15.71 , (17.82) , 15.66 , (14.46) , 14.52 = 15.30 
4x4x4: 1:07.62 , 1:06.85 , 1:06.70 , (53.59) , (1:13.30) =
5x5x5:	2:11.95 , 2:08.74 , (2:07.84) , 2:08.98 , (2:25.51) = 2:09.89
6x6x6: 4:42.89 , 4:26.91 , (5:30.20) , (4:24.87) , 4:29.65 =
7x7x7: 8:01.69 , 7:50.10 , 8:53.09 , 8:17.97 , DNS =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:09.38 , 22.26 , DNF = 22.26 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:37.79 , DNF , 3:05.39 = 3:05.39
3x3x3 One Handed: (47.36) , 37.97 , 40.47 , (29.66) , 39.14 = 39.19
3x3x3 With Feet : 
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:20.77 , DNF , 1:43.09 , DNF , DNF = DNF 
3x3x3 Fewest Moves :
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:24.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:38.22
Magic: (1.71) , 1.75 , (2.30) , 1.76 , 2.19 = 1.90
Clock : 
MegaMinx : 
PyraMinx: 12.80 , 15.66 , (9.82) , (24.53) , 21.92 =


----------



## Stini (Nov 10, 2010)

*FMC: 29 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: D2 R F U' F L' B' D L2 D' B' L' R D2 F D2 F' D2 L' D2 L' U' l D2 l' U L2 R' U

Pre-moves: R' U
Pseudo 2x2x2: D2 R F U' F
F2L minus slot: L' B' D L2 D' B' L' R
F2L: D2 F D2 F'
ZBLL: D2 L' D2 L' U' l D2 l' U L2


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

First time I've competed in every event 
*2x2x2:* 4.86, (5.04), (3.05), 3.68, 4.96 = *4.50*
*3x3x3:* 14.59, (16.83), 13.48, (13.07), 14.01 = *14.03*
*4x4x4:* 1:00.02, (1:05.91), (56.40), 59.31, 1:03.05 = *1:00.79*
*5x5x5:* 2:03.67, 2:09.60, (2:14.20), 1:58.30, (1:56.83) = *2:03.86*
*6x6x6:* 5:01.10, 4:54.96, 4:56.49, (4:52.22), (5:11.28) = *4:57.52*
*7x7x7:* 7:33.71, 7:29.42, (7:03.47), 7:11.19, (1:33:19.00) = *7:24.27*
Last one was my bld one http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ld-Accomplishment-Thread!&p=483235#post483235
*2x2x2BLD:* 27.30, 6.01, DNF = *6.01* Haha 
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:25.22, DNF, 1:36.68 = *1:25.22*
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:41.84, DNF, DNF = *5:41.84* My accuracy is bad this week
*5x5x5BLD:* 14:06.45, DNF, 12:36.12 = *12:36.12*
*MultiBLD: 9/10 40:31* Didn't feell like going for a new PB
*OH:* 27.40, (29.58), (27.06), 28.56, 29.18 = *28.38*
*Feet:* (1:25.30), 1:23.14, 1:18.06, (1:15.99), 1:24.11 = *1:21.77*
*MTS:* 45.10, (42.27), 47.24, (49.85), 47.43 = *46.59*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:26.01*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:31.18*
*Magic:* (1.69), 1.52, 1.51, 1.49, (1.44) = *1.51*
*Master Magic:* 5.49, (4.39), 4.69, 4.96, (6.18) = *5.05*
*Clock:* 7.91, (8.33), 8.25, (7.49), 7.58 = *7.91*
*Megaminx:* (2:36.10), 2:35.72, 2:28.58, 2:29.04, (2:26.49) = *2:31.11*
*Pyraminx:* 6.20, 7.49, (8.10), (5.86), 6.83 = *6.84*
*Square-1:* 31.18, 28.59, (24.06), (32.47), 31.09 = *30.29*
*FMC: 36 moves* U' F R2 D L2 R2 B' R B' R D R B' D' R D B R2 D' R' D2 B' D' B U R' U' R2 U D R' U' R D' R2 B


Spoiler



Normal scramble with PM B
2x2x2: U' F R2 D L2 (5)
2x2x3: R2 B' R B' R D (11)
Blocks: R B' D' R D B R (18)
EO and F2L: R D' R' D2 B' D' B (24) 
Finish: U R' U' R2 U D R' U' R D' R2 (35)


Poor FMC  But good other stuff


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 11, 2010)

2x2: 3.52, (5.27), (2.78), 3.70, 3.91 = 3.71
3x3: 14.54, (16.99), 16.05, 15.71, (13.31) = 15.43
4x4: (1:05.00), 1:08.16, 1:08.00, 1:05.91, (1:10.09) = 1:07.36
5x5: (2:21.88), 2:38.91, 2:26.50, (2:41.34), 2:38.84 = 2:34.25
2x2 BLD: DNF, 7.58, 50.13 = 7.58
3x3 BLD: 2:17.07, DNF, DNF = 2:17.07
Multi-BLD: 3/3 16:51.28
OH: 37.44, 36.05, (27.86), 36.31, (40.93) = 36.60
MTS: (1:19.18), 2:12.44, 2:02.97, 1:30.52, (2:38.25) = 1:55.31
2-4 relay: 1:31.78
2-5 relay: 3:58.21
Magic: 1.81, (3.22), 1.83, (1.56), 2.03 = 1.89
Master Magic: 5.11, (3.86), 5.96, (DNF), 5.96 = 5.68
Clock: 21.69, (17.68), (24.27), 19.86, 20.15 = 20.57
Megaminx: 3:09.80, 3:18.52, 3:23.82, (3:33.15), (3:05.71) = 3:17.38
Pyraminx: (8.11), 8.65, (11.65), 11.39, 8.74 = 9.59
Square-1: 1:00.13, 32.12, 40.65, (31.16), (1:02.13) = 44.30
FMC: 48


Spoiler



z' R U L R' L F' D2 R' U2 R B' U' B F' U' F2 U F' R U' R' U B U2 B' R' F R F' R B U B' U' R' B' U2 B U2 B' R B U B' U' B' R' B2



OH results were absolutely terrible (Left my OH cube at Princeton Open). 4x4 went very well. FMC was found in 20 seconds. Magic times are from competition.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 11, 2010)

Stini said:


> ZBLL: D2 L' D2 L' U' l D2 l' U L2



No, that's a 3-cycle corner commu with a inserted U-PLL where all moves of the U cancles 

One of the bloody best 1-look LL's you can have, it is so easy to recog with that unsolved 2x2 in the top layer.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 11, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (5.82), (10.13), 7.03, 7.96, 7.03 = 7.34
*3x3x3:* 15.19, (13.22), (22.07), 15.13, 16.82 = 15.71 
*4x4x4:* (1:50.11), (1:15.30), 1:29.29, 1:26.73, 1:37.70 = 1:31.24
*5x5x5:* (4:12.43), (3:25.25), 3:47.94, 3:46.71, 3:49.01 = 3:47.89 
*3x3x3 OH:* 28.33, 28.94, (30.68), 26.32, (25.09) = 27.86 
*Pyraminx:* 10.45, (9.25), 10.16, 13.12, (13.47) = 11.25
*Clock:* 19.24, 18.23, (16.51), (21.96+), 20.46 = 19.31

BLD failed lots:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 27.69 , DNF, DNF = 27.69 
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:42.50, DNF, DNF = 1:42.50
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## aronpm (Nov 11, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> My 5x5x5 right now is very close to a 2:1 split for memorization and execution when I get solves around 14:30-15:30.


 
2:1 split?! The split for my 15 (only success, lol) was 1:1, and when I do very fast DNFs (like sub11), it's usually 4-5 memo 6 exec.

On 4x4 I'm like, 1:30 memo to 3:00 exec

I guess I just need to turn faster


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 11, 2010)

Done while flying Osaka-Gold Coast-Melbourne with my new V567 that need more breaking in. FMC was a speed-FMC that worked really nicely so I decided to put some effort on the insertion

*2x2x2: *6.44 9.11 7.86 8.28 7.55
*3x3x3: *23.68 23.63 23.59 23.15 22.69
*4x4x4: *1:21.02 1:22.77 1:08.15 1:25.15 1:02.30
*5x5x5: *2:06.33 2:12.21 2:21.08 2:28.30 2:13.47
*6x6x6: *4:39.56 4:43.83 4:40.40 4:19.13 6:19.05
*7x7x7: *7:01.86 6:27.46 7:04.27 6:47.06 6:16.21
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF 1:15.13 DNF
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:36.88 DNF 4:30.99
*3x3x3 One Handed: *36.61 53.02 36.08 41.69 40.66
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:26.56 58.21 1:14.58 1:51.63 1:09.65
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *33
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:52.06
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:02.51
*Magic: *1.88 1.83 2.41 2.27 2.43
*Master Magic: *6.94 5.06 7.11 7.50 5.16
*Clock: *16.18 14.43 16.22 21.56 14.83
*MegaMinx: *2:37.34 2:33.63 2:25.59 3:02.47 2:30.33
*Pyraminx: *14.49 14.27 9.94 17.47 11.44
*Square-1: *58.78 1:15.61 46.16 55.33 49.61

FMC


Spoiler



Scramble: L B D B2 U' B D2 L F' D U' L' B D2 U' L2 R2 U'
Inverse scramble: U R2 L2 U D2 B' L U D' F L' D2 B' U B2 D' B' L'
X-Cross: D' B' L2 F2 D F R U
2nd pair: D' R' D2 R
3rd pair: B' D B
4th pair: D2 F' D2 F
Corners: B * D2 B' D' B D' B' D'
Insert edges at *: B D B D B2 D' B' D' B' D2
Inverse solution: D' B' L2 F2 D F R U D' R' D2 R B' D B D2 F' D2 F B2 D B D B2 D' B' D' B2 D' B D' B' D'
Solution: D B D B' D B2 D B D B2 D' B' D' B2 F' D2 F D2 B' D' B R' D2 R D U' R' F' D' F2 L2 B D


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 11, 2010)

aronpm said:


> 2:1 split?! The split for my 15 (only success, lol) was 1:1, and when I do very fast DNFs (like sub11), it's usually 4-5 memo 6 exec.
> 
> On 4x4 I'm like, 1:30 memo to 3:00 exec
> 
> I guess I just need to turn faster


 
I guess I need to actually time my splits to get a better idea of what my current 4x4x4 splits are. 5x5x5 memo as of late is usually around 9-10 minutes when I attempt to shoot for the 2-1 split, *and* I hit a 15 minute solve. If I get a 13 minute solve, though, I'm not sure what my splits are. I try to not look at the clock when putting on the blindfold, as to me the memo time is just *another* thing to memorize that could interfere with my actual memorization of the cube 

I'll time some splits today for 4x4x4, and try to hopefully catch a fast 5x5x5 solve split as well. I'd say that for 5x5x5 solving phase I am often sub-6 for execution, and I know that my best solves are slightly sub-5 execution back when I did time my splits before. Look at my memo from my 15:50 solve this week. Memo was 10:25, so solving must have been 5:25 to account for that.

Sometimes I feel that *I* give BH a bad name because I memorize so slowly compared to the world class people. If I were faster at memorization, and thus getting faster overall times, then I truly believe BH would be a more _credible_ method. Other than BH corners, which I know some people here use, I often get PMs or read posts along the lines of "Well, BH is an ok place to start, but since it's too slow I will solve with freestyle instead." If I am executing significantly fewer moves on a 5x5x5 than most every freestyler, how does that not help give me an advantage for achieving a fast solve time? Ville and his crazy awesomeness aside, the advantage of BH becomes more and more pronounced the larger the cube. I would bet that my *execution* phase on a 7x7x7BLD solve would be _very_ competitive on the world stage compared to the true pros, even if my memorization lags far behind them.

Sorry to vent, but this is something that Daniel and I have languished over more than once before. If either one of us were faster at memorizing (and Daniel *is* already noticeably faster than me at it, even if he is de-facto retired) then BH would probably receive more notice as a potential method for others to use.

Chris

--edit--
I'll move my posts to Big Cube BLD Discussion after this to avoid the thread hijack. Timed my first 4x4x4 split using my ideal 4x4x4 pace of: "Memo slightly slower than what I think I can comfortably do, and solve slightly faster than what I feel I can comfortably do".

4x4x4 close DNF (off by a 3 cycle). At the end I cleared two double swaps using my original buffer, when it was actually a floating buffer for the first cycle. The pacing felt very natural to the same pace I used on my weekly scrambles.

Memo 3:58.65
Solve corners and centers (no corner parity): 1:16.39
solve wings: 1:16.39 (no joke!)
Total solving time: 2:32.78
Total time: 6:31.43

Memo:solving ratio ---> 1.56:1


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Sometimes I feel that *I* give BH a bad name because I memorize so slowly compared to the world class people. If I were faster at memorization, and thus getting faster overall times, then I truly believe BH would be a more _credible_ method. Other than BH corners, which I know some people here use, I often get PMs or read posts along the lines of "Well, BH is an ok place to start, but since it's too slow I will solve with freestyle instead." If I am executing significantly fewer moves on a 5x5x5 than most every freestyler, how does that not help give me an advantage for achieving a fast solve time? Ville and his crazy awesomeness aside, the advantage of BH becomes more and more pronounced the larger the cube. I would bet that my *execution* phase on a 7x7x7BLD solve would be _very_ competitive on the world stage compared to the true pros, even if my memorization lags far behind them.


Have you gone carefully through Ville's sample solves? I think you'd be surprised how many of his edge algorithms (and everything else, for that matter) are BH algorithms. It seems like Haiyan uses more non-optimal-commutator algorithms, but my impression (perhaps I have a false impression, because I haven't actually counted, but it is my impression) is that Ville practically does use BH - lots of optimal commutators. (Except perhaps that he doesn't use fixed buffer as much as you do.)

I've been timing a lot of sighted 4x4x4 BLD solves this week, and it's pretty clear to me that my biggest problem BY FAR is my wing execution. I'm really getting killed on wing execution: typical split is 1:30 for the rest of the cube, 3:00 for wings. I think it might be time to learn BH for wings. I'm really serious - I think I may take up learning them this week.


----------



## @uguste (Nov 11, 2010)

2x2x2 : 6.63+, 4.71, (2.65), 5.45, (6.64) = *5.60*
3x3x3 : 15.54, 15.95, (20.69), 15.99, (15.08) = *15.83*
4x4x4 : 1:11.87, (1:17.15), (57.99), 1:07.22, 1:12.60 = *1:10.56*
5x5x5 : (3:07.00), 2:25.83, 2:48.59, 3:03.14, (2:23.24) = *2:45.85* lol inconsistent 
234 : *1:44.52*
2345 : *4:27.04*
3x3x3 MTS :
3x3x3 OH : 28.43, (24.87), 29.81, 37.98, (40.99) = *32.07*
2x2x2 BLD : 47.10, DNF, DNF = *47.10*
3x3x3 BLD : 2:39.34, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
multi :
pyraminx : (38.91), 13.82, (6.26), 15.62, 10.16 = *13.20*
square-1 : 31.12, 47.62, 32.42, (29.65), (DNF) = *37.05* pops 
megaminx :
magic :
master magic : 6.80, 5.40, (3.94), 4.00, (7.41) = fail

FMC : *31 HTM* 


Spoiler



Scramble : L B D B2 U' B D2 L F' D U' L' B D2 U' L2 R2 U'
Solution : F D F' D F D R D' R' D' F D F2 R2 F D' B R' B' U' F L2 D U L' D R2 D' L D R2 D' 
On inverse scramble : 
U' D' L2 F' U 2x2x2
switch to regular scramble, premoves U' F L2 D U :
F D F' D F 2x2x3 + pre-pairing
inverse scramble, premoves F' D' F D' F' :
U' D' L2 F U B R B' D F' R2 F F2L
regular scamble, premoves F' R2 F' D' B R' B' U' F L2 D U* : 
F D F' D F D R D' R' D' F D F' leave 3 corners
insert at * : L' D R2 D' L D R2 D', cancel 0 moves

It's my PB by far


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 11, 2010)

3x3 OH: 17.84, 22.25, 19.54, 23.73, 20.16 = 20.65

went slow and counted my moves. Still using too many moves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 11, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> 3x3 OH: 17.84, 22.25, 19.54, 23.73, 20.16 = 20.65
> 
> went slow and counted my moves. Still using too many moves.


 
I guess this post belongs to next weeks comp, because you already entered an OH post (nr 30)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 11, 2010)

Even closer than last week   Perhaps we should add 6x6BLD and 7x7BLD to the
contest (they were in the contest during 2008 ) to give kinch a little edge.

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.74 fazrulz
 2.85 Mvcuber12
 3.03 SimonWestlund
 3.71 That70sShowDude
 3.91 HaraldS
 3.91 Neo63
 3.97 RCTACameron
 4.07 asiahyoo1997
 4.20 Yes, We Can!
 4.45 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.49 ManasijV
 4.50 kinch2002
 4.56 Baian Liu
 4.84 Elliot
 5.03 Edmund
 5.08 ZB_FTW!!!
 5.23 slocuber
 5.46 Evan Liu
 5.60 @uguste
 5.77 Sir E Brum
 5.99 Keroma12
 6.17 lorki3
 6.24 emolover
 7.34 Zane_C
 7.58 PeterV
 7.63 tres.60
 7.90 AvGalen
 8.06 bluedasher
 8.20 dubefest
 9.38 coinman
 9.72 jave
 9.89 pierrotlenageur
 10.24 Lumej
 10.28 James Ludlow
 11.60 celli
 11.90 BC1997
 12.06 Alcuber
 12.18 hatep
 17.61 MatsBergsten
 29.14 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(46)

 8.79 fazrulz
 9.73 onionhoney
 9.96 Mvcuber12
 10.47 SimonWestlund
 10.80 asiahyoo1997
 10.85 Ville Seppänen
 11.73 Yes, We Can!
 12.12 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.07 ManasijV
 13.18 HaraldS
 13.81 Elliot
 14.03 kinch2002
 14.69 Neo63
 15.30 pierrotlenageur
 15.43 That70sShowDude
 15.68 Evan Liu
 15.71 Zane_C
 15.83 @uguste
 16.28 slocuber
 17.08 bluedasher
 17.71 ZB_FTW!!!
 18.61 Edmund
 18.73 lorki3
 19.08 Sir E Brum
 19.81 James Ludlow
 20.22 Baian Liu
 20.46 larf
 21.43 Keroma12
 21.69 Lumej
 23.46 AvGalen
 23.93 cubefan4848
 24.58 hatep
 24.73 PeterV
 24.96 tres.60
 25.12 emolover
 26.23 jave
 26.45 coinman
 29.88 Eleredo
 31.57 dubefest
 38.19 MatsBergsten
 39.93 celli
 42.53 Alcuber
 46.20 BC1997
 46.38 Timoke6
 1:59.88 Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(33)

 41.14 fazrulz
 48.21 Mvcuber12
 48.62 Yes, We Can!
 49.42 SimonWestlund
 53.12 asiahyoo1997
 55.31 Hyprul 9-ty2
 59.51 Ville Seppänen
 1:00.79 kinch2002
 1:07.06 pierrotlenageur
 1:07.36 That70sShowDude
 1:08.41 Neo63
 1:10.56 @uguste
 1:13.74 slocuber
 1:13.80 Evan Liu
 1:14.67 James Ludlow
 1:14.68 Elliot
 1:17.31 AvGalen
 1:17.70 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:20.22 ManasijV
 1:29.94 larf
 1:31.24 Zane_C
 1:31.60 RCTACameron
 1:38.19 emolover
 1:42.84 Lumej
 1:49.98 Keroma12
 1:55.04 jave
 2:06.63 coinman
 2:29.42 MatsBergsten
 2:32.87 hatep
 2:53.07 dubefest
 3:07.26 celli
 6:55.09 cmhardw
 9:05.47 Alcuber
*5x5x5*(23)

 1:14.12 fazrulz
 1:28.63 SimonWestlund
 1:30.20 Mvcuber12
 1:35.53 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:36.49 Ville Seppänen
 1:40.03 Yes, We Can!
 2:03.86 kinch2002
 2:09.89 pierrotlenageur
 2:15.06 James Ludlow
 2:15.59 AvGalen
 2:21.43 ZB_FTW!!!
 2:34.75 That70sShowDude
 2:39.11 larf
 2:40.21 Keroma12
 2:45.85 @uguste
 2:48.13 Evan Liu
 2:53.72 emolover
 3:22.22 RCTACameron
 3:47.89 Zane_C
 3:54.28 jave
 4:59.99 dubefest
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:53.44 SimonWestlund
 3:00.70 Mvcuber12
 4:14.10 Keroma12
 4:33.15 pierrotlenageur
 4:41.26 AvGalen
 4:57.52 kinch2002
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:40.89 Mvcuber12
 4:50.10 SimonWestlund
 4:54.57 Yes, We Can!
 5:07.76 Ville Seppänen
 6:07.12 Hyprul 9-ty2
 6:36.26 Keroma12
 6:45.46 AvGalen
 7:24.77 kinch2002
 7:33.63 Mike Hughey
 8:24.25 pierrotlenageur
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 17.90 a small kitten
 19.48 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.88 SimonWestlund
 20.25 Yes, We Can!
 20.85 asiahyoo1997
 22.69 Elliot
 23.82 Ville Seppänen
 27.86 Zane_C
 28.36 lorki3
 28.38 kinch2002
 29.56 Neo63
 30.62 ZB_FTW!!!
 32.07 @uguste
 34.09 Evan Liu
 36.60 That70sShowDude
 36.91 RCTACameron
 39.19 pierrotlenageur
 39.38 slocuber
 39.65 AvGalen
 48.42 James Ludlow
 53.43 jave
 54.48 cubefan4848
 54.54 hatep
 1:01.01 Lumej
 1:03.17 bluedasher
 1:11.87 okayama
 1:15.05 Keroma12
 1:17.20 emolover
 2:01.94 Alcuber
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:21.77 kinch2002
 1:48.95 SimonWestlund
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(22)

 2.30 fazrulz
 3.27 Mvcuber12
 3.27 SimonWestlund
 4.60 bluedasher
 5.82 Evan Liu
 5.83 Neo63
 6.01 kinch2002
 6.88 slocuber
 7.35 Hyprul 9-ty2
 7.58 That70sShowDude
 11.75 Yes, We Can!
 18.53 Mike Hughey
 22.26 pierrotlenageur
 24.02 Keroma12
 25.18 MatsBergsten
 27.69 Zane_C
 47.10 @uguste
 1:13.95 Lumej
 1:15.13 AvGalen
 1:19.18 okayama
 DNF Alcuber
 DNF hatep
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 39.01 Ville Seppänen
 52.91 fazrulz
 1:22.94 SimonWestlund
 1:25.22 kinch2002
 1:37.03 Mike Hughey
 1:38.31 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:42.50 Zane_C
 1:52.74 ManasijV
 1:56.75 MatsBergsten
 2:03.91 cmhardw
 2:17.07 That70sShowDude
 2:39.34 @uguste
 3:05.39 pierrotlenageur
 3:58.50 okayama
 4:09.58 Lumej
 4:30.99 AvGalen
 4:34.50 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:56.87 Keroma12
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(12)

 3:27.27 Ville Seppänen
 5:41.84 kinch2002
 6:09.09 fazrulz
 6:18.14 cmhardw
 6:34.71 Mike Hughey
 9:46.38 SimonWestlund
12:57.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
14:30.91 Yes, We Can!
15:01.26 okayama
21:37.91 Lumej
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

 7:17.95 Ville Seppänen
12:36.12 kinch2002
15:50.46 cmhardw
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SimonWestlund
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

9/10 (40:31)  kinch2002
7/7 (47:40)  fazrulz
7/8 (50:10)  MatsBergsten
10/16 (53:09)  tim
3/3 (11:48)  SimonWestlund
3/3 (16:51)  That70sShowDude
2/2 (13:09)  Keroma12
2/3 ( 9:45)  Mike Hughey
0/0 (30:00)  Yes, We Can!
0/3 (11:00)  ZB_FTW!!!
0/2 (20:00)  Lumej
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 46.59 kinch2002
 51.17 Mvcuber12
 1:02.97 SimonWestlund
 1:06.64 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:16.93 AvGalen
 1:41.58 Lumej
 1:55.31 That70sShowDude
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:06.71 SimonWestlund
 1:12.72 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:24.06 pierrotlenageur
 1:26.01 kinch2002
 1:30.76 Evan Liu
 1:31.47 Elliot
 1:31.78 That70sShowDude
 1:44.52 @uguste
 1:44.53 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:52.06 AvGalen
 1:55.38 James Ludlow
 1:56.07 larf
 2:15.52 emolover
 2:38.26 Keroma12
 2:50.41 jave
 3:04.09 Lumej
 3:48.51 dubefest
 9:57.83 Alcuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 2:31.80 SimonWestlund
 2:46.43 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:31.18 kinch2002
 3:38.22 pierrotlenageur
 3:58.21 That70sShowDude
 4:02.51 AvGalen
 4:20.25 James Ludlow
 4:27.04 @uguste
 4:47.34 Evan Liu
 4:47.72 ZB_FTW!!!
 5:20.41 Keroma12
 5:34.45 larf
 5:45.91 emolover
 6:18.47 Lumej
 6:23.77 jave
 9:14.00 fazrulz
10:45.76 dubefest
12:08.00 celli
43:50.11 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(12)

 1.33 Evan Liu
 1.35 SimonWestlund
 1.51 kinch2002
 1.54 Yes, We Can!
 1.56 dubefest
 1.79 Alcuber
 1.89 That70sShowDude
 1.90 pierrotlenageur
 2.18 Timoke6
 2.19 AvGalen
 2.67 Lumej
 10.80 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.59 James Ludlow
 2.97 Evan Liu
 3.17 Yes, We Can!
 3.54 SimonWestlund
 4.20 Mike Hughey
 5.05 kinch2002
 5.40 @uguste
 5.68 That70sShowDude
 6.40 AvGalen
*Clock*(11)

 7.57 larf
 7.91 kinch2002
 10.65 SimonWestlund
 13.72 Evan Liu
 15.46 James Ludlow
 15.74 AvGalen
 15.97 Baian Liu
 16.29 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.31 Zane_C
 20.57 That70sShowDude
 2:22.43 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(15)

 5.14 SimonWestlund
 5.88 Neo63
 6.53 cubefan4848
 6.84 kinch2002
 7.22 ZB_FTW!!!
 7.23 Baian Liu
 7.87 Alcuber
 9.59 That70sShowDude
 11.24 Zane_C
 12.11 Keroma12
 12.55 Evan Liu
 13.20 @uguste
 13.40 AvGalen
 16.79 pierrotlenageur
 1:10.33 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(7)

 58.98 SimonWestlund
 2:31.11 kinch2002
 2:33.77 AvGalen
 3:12.36 Keroma12
 3:17.38 That70sShowDude
 5:08.29 Alcuber
 5:51.40 BC1997
*Square-1*(11)

 16.13 Neo63
 21.51 SimonWestlund
 27.66 Ville Seppänen
 30.29 kinch2002
 33.57 Hyprul 9-ty2
 37.05 @uguste
 44.30 That70sShowDude
 54.57 AvGalen
 1:39.72 Lumej
 1:47.73 Evan Liu
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

29 Stini
29 Mvcuber12
30 guusrs
31 @uguste
31 ZB_FTW!!!
33 AvGalen
33 Attila
36 kinch2002
37 okayama
38 irontwig
43 RCTACameron
48 That70sShowDude
66 cubefan4848
73 emolover

*Contest results*

412 SimonWestlund
406 kinch2002
292 Hyprul 9-ty2
274 That70sShowDude
255 fazrulz
237 Yes, We Can!
237 Mvcuber12
217 AvGalen
213 Ville Seppänen
212 Evan Liu
208 pierrotlenageur
208 @uguste
194 ZB_FTW!!!
175 Neo63
167 Keroma12
165 Zane_C
142 asiahyoo1997
136 James Ludlow
133 Elliot
122 Lumej
116 slocuber
109 ManasijV
108 Mike Hughey
107 MatsBergsten
97 emolover
95 RCTACameron
90 larf
78 HaraldS
76 bluedasher
74 jave
73 lorki3
73 Baian Liu
62 cmhardw
60 dubefest
58 cubefan4848
56 Edmund
56 Alcuber
53 okayama
49 Sir E Brum
48 onionhoney
47 hatep
43 tim
37 coinman
35 PeterV
33 a small kitten
33 tres.60
29 celli
24 Stini
22 guusrs
19 BC1997
19 Attila
15 irontwig
12 Eleredo
11 Timoke6


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

Keroma got DNS on FMC on page 2...not sure why it's come out as 19 moves!

With regards to 6 and 7bld...I wouldn't want to do them every week, so it would just help Mike really rather than me


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 11, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Keroma got DNS on FMC on page 2...not sure why it's come out as 19 moves!



I wish I could get 19 haha. Ya sorry I should have removed it from the post.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 11, 2010)

fmc: R2 D2 F U' F R D L2 R' D2 B' D' L' B' F' R F L2 F' R' F L' B L' D' B' D L B' U (*30*)

explanation: 
R2 D2 F U' F R D L2 R' D2 B' D' L' B' .F' R F L2 F' R' F L2.L B L' D' B' D L B' U 
premove: 
2x2x3: R2 D2 F U' F (5+1)
F2L-1: R D L2 R' D2 B' D' (12+1) 
F2L+ LL-edges: L' B' * L B L' D' B' D L B' U (22+1)
premove correction : U (23)
to solve corners at * insert F' R F L2 F' R' F L2, 1 move cancels (30)

Sorry Mats, pretty late with my solution because yesterday I found out I solved the wrong scramble ;-)

Well done Mats & Stini!

Gus


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2010)

It amazes me that I could be fifth place with a 4x4x4 BLD time near six and a half minutes!


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 11, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It amazes me that I could be fifth place with a 4x4x4 BLD time near six and a half minutes!


 
I also noticed that!

@faz: lol, Faz you should start 5BLD as well! As quickly as you got good at 4BLD, you could also dominate in 5BLD as well, in my opinion!


----------



## okayama (Nov 11, 2010)

I added 222BLD and 333OH here, could you please enter the results, Mats? No time for 333 multi BLD this week. 

And weird, my 444BLD result is also missing (same as 2010-43). 555BLD result is ok, whereas both (444BLD and 555BLD) format that I posted are the same.


----------



## Attila (Nov 14, 2010)

Dear Mats,
You not entered my FMC solution #52 to results. 
Attila


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 15, 2010)

Attila said:


> Dear Mats,
> You not entered my FMC solution #52 to results.
> Attila


 
Sorry, fixed now 
(and it's simper if you also add the 33 moves number on the event name line)


----------

